# Big Boy Monday morning weigh in



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

In order to keep the Fat Boy Challenge thread from becoming cluttered, MTBR member Sinker suggested a weigh in thread. Well, here it is. I will start

01/07/2008-286 lbs

01/14/2008-282 lbs

Lets update every Monday if possible so that we can track our progress and post our achievements and weight loss


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

1/1/08 220#
1/14/08 214#


----------



## Kingdomseeder (Jun 10, 2006)

1/12/08 216 lbs
1/14/08 213 lbs
I don't really thinks is good enough for me though because I can vary this from week to week. I need to get down to 210 b4 it starts to matter
1/21/08 216 lbs
1/28 213 again
I've been trying but hurt myself trying to snowboard after the 14th and then last week I got sick so that slowed me down. I am going to try and take things a little easier this week, but be persistent and try not to hurt myself doing something new.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

I have decided to only weigh myself on the 1st of each month. This should help smooth out the natural highs/low's of weekly/daily fluctuations in weight. 

I will come back and post my monthly totals.

Jan 1st, 2008: 246.5lbs
Feb 1st, 2008: 236.5lbs (10 Lost)

March 1st, 2008 GOAL: 226.5

Update Feb 1st, 2008:
I choose to weigh in monthly to counter the effect of water/etc weight fluctuations, and the natural 3-5 pound swings we'll have in weight to due when we had dinner vs taking a "load" off, etc. I feel confident this month's 10pound loss was a legitmate "FAT LOSS".... I didn't change anything, except eating healthier. In fact, I hadn't opened the bomb-bay doors in a day and a half when I weighed in this morning, and I'm certain that would been good for another pound or so. But 2+lbs of FAT per week is astounding. Obviously I could lose 10 "pounds" in 24hrs, but that type of loss is not what I'm looking for. I'm fairly pleased with Month #1 results. 

I will update in a month! Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

Sunday mornin' weigh-ins for me.

01/01/08 250# (36% bf)
01/06/08 242#
01/13/08 238#
01/20/08 236#
01/27/08 234#

I was just planning on updating at the end of each training period, but I prefer this.
:thumbsup: EDDIE!


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Monday morning weigh in*

I am keeping up with bike miles as well as weight. 6' 4" and 48 years old. Shooting for 220 lbs and 1000 miles (in the dirt) by the end of this year. I would like to lose 3-4 lbs a month and average 80 miles in the dirt.

01/01/08 262 lbs 0 miles on odometer (new from Christmas)
01/07/08 261 lbs 11 miles
01/14/08 258 lbs 42 miles
01/21/09 259 lbs 42 miles
01/28/08 257 lbs 63 miles

Was a better week. I have tried to watch my eating, but at this point it is pretty clear to me......more miles on the bike = less pounds on the scale.


----------



## adanthang (Oct 9, 2006)

I weigh in on Friday mornings.

1/1/08 - 228.0 lbs
1/11/08 - 222.5 lbs
1/18/08 - 219.5 lbs
1/25/08 - 216.5 lbs

My goal weight is 175 - 180 lbs by summer.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

1/07/08 - 207lbs
1/14/08 - 206lbs
1/21/08 - 205lbs
1/28/08 - 204lbs

slow 'n steady

Short Term Goal - <200lbs


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

1/14 216lbs, - 7 since I first signed on ( 1/04 I think ) " It's hard to measure yourself if nobody is challenging you." John Tomac
1/21 215lbs
1/28 215 again, a couple good workouts, too much wining and reclining on the weekend


----------



## ClockworkLemon (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, here goes:
01/01/08: 222
14/01/08: 215
So far, I'm really happy with my progress, but I've been here before, dropped a bit of weight quickly, and then flattened out and not lost any more. The next couple of weeks will be "interesting", as I'll be away from my bike for a week, and not be exercising as much.

28/01/08: 216
No surprise, I was expecting this to happen, and it did. Still, given that I've done no exercise at all for the last week, I'm not unhappy with the way things are going. I'm still on track to be under 200 by June/July.

04/02/08: 211
Big loss this week, due mostly to the 50km race I rode in yesterday. Still, if I can keep a pound or two off, I'll be happy...


----------



## lama (Feb 25, 2006)

1/1/08 232 lbs.
1/14/08 225 lbs.
1/21/08 225 lbs.
1/31/08 223 lbs.
Slowed down but still coming off. I'm okay with it.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

My goal is to be below 200 by years end. Last year I weighed 255# and got down to 220# before an injury and the holidays got me off track.
Slowly but surely I'm getting there.
1/1/08 235#
1/7/08 233#
1/14/08 230#
1/21/08 230#


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Good job guys, lets all report back in every Monday morning......we could edit our post and update or simply post another thread. Editing may work better since we could really track the progress each of us makes......I wish all of you the best of luck


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Missed it yesterday, so here's my weigh-in results:

1/3/08 - 225.5 (start date)
1/7/08 - 224.5
1/14/08 - 220.0


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Good work all! I haven't weighed in yet but my sz 42 jeans are gettin' baggy

I will post official next week.

1/5- 278
1/14- Sz 40 jeans actually fit again
1/21- ???


----------



## oldmtnbiker (Jul 24, 2007)

seem to be going in the wrong direction. start date: 246 1-14 247 willtry a little harder this week. Good work to all who lost.


----------



## jonesy66 (Dec 25, 2007)

Started 12/24 at 275, 1/17 at 252. Slow carb diet working for me!


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

1-2-08 - 251 lbs
1-7-08 - 247 lbs
1-17-08 - 253 lbs
1-22-08 - 245 lbs
1-28-08 - 247 lbs (after a week of business travel and eating abnormal amount of carbs, happy with only 2 lb gain)
2-4-08 - 247 lbs


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

jonesy66 said:


> Started 12/24 at 275, 1/17 at 252. Slow carb diet working for me!


Holy crap jonesy, that is outstanding...Keep it up:thumbsup:


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Saturday Morning weigh in for me.*

I weigh myself after my Saturday workout because it is the longest of the week, kinda my "last chance" workout for those that watch "The Biggest Loser" which I highly recommend as it is very motivational. Anyway, I am back on track after the holidays, I've been dropping about two pounds a week since the new year.
1.5.08 - 209 pounds
1.12.08 - 207.4 pounds
1.19.08 - 205.4 pounds
190 is my goal which I plan on reaching by April 1, so thats 1.5 pounds a week. I think it is only going to get harder to lose weight as I get closer to 190.


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

1/1/08 220#
1/14/08 214#
1/21/08 210#


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

1/3/08 - 225.5 (start date)
1/7/08 - 224.5
1/14/08 - 220.0
1/21/08 - 220.5

Not exactly doing much to drop the weight at this point... Gotta get running again (too cold to bike right now).


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Weighed myself before leaving for work

1/21/08-280lbs....not as good as I wanted but still ok I guess

Haven't been able to ride this week because of the weather (yeah, I am a wuss)


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

*I'm in*

I've been lurking for a while. You guys are getting me motivated. Start weight 205.4


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

*Monday Weigh In*

December 1, 2007 -275 lbs 33% BF
January 1, 2008 - 255 lbs 29% BF
January 21, 2008 - No change -255 lbs 29% BF
January 28, 2008 - 254 lbs
February 4, 2008 - 252.5 lbs


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

bigfekk said:


> December 1, 2007
> 275 lbs 33% BF
> 
> January 1, 2008
> ...


Good job with the original loss...keep it going:thumbsup:


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Pulling the trigger...*

I am ready to get on this train and ride it till I am at my goal weight.
Jan. 1, 2008 6'1" and 230lbs.... Goal weight 195lbs. by summer...

Currently:
1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.

Thanks for the inspiration! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmtnbiker (Jul 24, 2007)

At least I am going in the right direction now. Start:246 1-14-08:247. 1-22-08: 242.5. It"s cold and snowy in the northeast and the skiing is good but no riding this year so far.


----------



## jaysmith (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm in! Looking to really ride, and maybe even race, this season.

Goal Weight: 225lbs

I probably could even go a bit lower, but I am 6'6", and that might be a bit weird. Plus, then I wouldn't really be a Clyde anymore :thumbsup: .


Start:
1/9/2008 weight - 285.5lbs
1/16/2008 weight - 270.4lbs
1/23/2008 weight - 264.7lbs (and just got on the trainier for the first time tonight)


----------



## connerr (Aug 1, 2004)

1/7/08...228

1/14/08...230...oops

1/21/08...228

1/28/08...227 Have missed only two days riding or spinning in last two weeks.

2/4/08...227 I think I'm stuck

2/13/08...226 At least I'm going in the right direction now.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

connerr said:


> 1/7/08...228
> 
> 1/14/08...230...oops
> 
> 1/21/08...228


At least you are going back the right way...keep it up...my weight goes up and down but I like it when the downs happen more than the ups (did that make sense?:skep


----------



## Silicor (Jan 15, 2008)

Goal: 260 lbs by April 16

1-23 295 lbs
1-28 290 lbs, first week and 4 of 5 days with cardio, 3 of 5 days lifitng weights, and weight watchers for diet
2-4 290 lbs, between a cold and superbowl, I'm glad to stay even this week
2-11 285.5


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Well I actually gained weight!*



craigstr said:


> I weigh myself after my Saturday workout because it is the longest of the week, kinda my "last chance" workout for those that watch "The Biggest Loser" which I highly recommend as it is very motivational. Anyway, I am back on track after the holidays, I've been dropping about two pounds a week since the new year.
> 1.5.08 - 209 pounds
> 1.12.08 - 207.4 pounds
> 1.19.08 - 205.4 pounds
> 190 is my goal which I plan on reaching by April 1, so thats 1.5 pounds a week. I think it is only going to get harder to lose weight as I get closer to 190.


1.27.08- 206 pounds
I dont understand it, I was good on my diet but I missed one workout as I ended up in the emergency room on Friday night because I had an allergic reaction to a floor cleaner I was using. I ended up with hives head to toe and my face swelled up. I had my wife take me to the emergency room when I started wheezing. Emergency room is less than one mile away and they gave me a steroid/benadryl shot which stopped the swelling in like 15 minutes. Doc told me no physical activity for two days, which is OK because I felt like I got hit by a truck on Saturday, I feel OK today. Oh well, dont use Pledge laminate floor cleaner!


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

1/3/08 - 225.5 (start date)
1/7/08 - 224.5
1/14/08 - 220.0
1/21/08 - 220.5
1/28/08 - 217


So I'm 8.5lbs down with only watching my food intake (of course some days its watching how little I eat and others its watching how MUCH I eat...)

Time to get exercising too!

Craig, its entirely possible that you've retained water... I find that my weight will fluctuate by 2-3 lbs depending on how salty the food is that I've eaten and how much water I've been drinking. (Chinese food is AWFUL for this...)


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

I am down only one pound. I attended my oldest sons wedding this pas Saturday and my diet and riding were not followed...But I still lost one pound. I am now at 279lbs...C'mon guys lets weigh in


----------



## Jekyll_0108 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Count me in...*

Ok, I am in.

Woke up a few months ago and hit the scales at 250. Today weighed in at 233
Be on the bike in the morning.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Yeah, I probably am retaining water*



dnlwthrn said:


> 1/3/08 - 225.5 (start date)
> 1/7/08 - 224.5
> 1/14/08 - 220.0
> 1/21/08 - 220.5
> ...


We have one of those body fat%/water% scale, and I was up .5% on my water content, so that could easily be 1/2 pound.


----------



## C-Fed (Jan 1, 2008)

Fat & Hairy said:


> I've been lurking for a while. You guys are getting me motivated. Start weight 205.4


Me too...my cut down starts next week. Currently 6'0", 207. Short term goal: 190.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

C-Fed said:


> Me too...my cut down starts next week. Currently 6'0", 207. Short term goal: 190.


We are all behind you....and will give you mental support when you need it...all you have to do is ask, and your questions will be answered:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmtnbiker (Jul 24, 2007)

Hoped to do better this week. Last week gained .5 to 243. With the super bowl coming this weekend it could be tough. Good job to all who lost.


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Still getting on the treadmill....*

:madman: 1/28 still 228


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

heavypedal said:


> :madman: 1/28 still 228


Keep it up...at times it can be slow going but you gotta keep it up


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

justaguy said:


> I am keeping up with bike miles as well as weight. 6' 4" and 48 years old. Shooting for 220 lbs and 1000 miles (in the dirt) by the end of this year. I would like to lose 3-4 lbs a month and average 80 miles in the dirt.
> 
> 01/01/08 262 lbs 0 miles on odometer (new from Christmas)
> 01/07/08 261 lbs 11 miles
> ...


Congratulations to all who are lost this week. For those that are having a hard time...stick with it. This week will be better.

Assuming I haven't done anything crazy.......(still another day left in January), I will have lost at least 5 lbs in January. A little more than my goal. Didn't quite make the miles, but I will try to pick it up a little this month


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*down a bit*

start - 226

1/28 - 218.5

so far, so good.


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Congrats to the losers, HAHA...*

Eddie thanks for the positive encouragement! :thumbsup:

I have this cool trainer called an XBike that a family member loaned me to give it a shot. Too cold to ride O.S. so I will be sessioning in the office 

I get discouraged easily when I don't lose. I will try to stay focused and positive.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

heavypedal said:


> Eddie thanks for the positive encouragement! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have this cool trainer called an XBike that a family member loaned me to give it a shot. Too cold to ride O.S. so I will be sessioning in the office
> 
> I get discouraged easily when I don't lose. I will try to stay focused and positive.


Well, then you need to start pedaling that thing like crazy so that when prime weather gets here you will be a lean, mean, riding machine


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Thanks Eddie!*

I sweated out a treadmill routine and one on the TriXter... Half hour on both with varying speeds, inclines and resistance levels.. I'll see if I can maintain this workout before I start going longer. Man I wish I ccould know when to stop eating :nono: I also know that the pounds did not come on overnight, nor should they come off that way :madman: too bad!

Thanks for the encouragement! How has your week/routines been going?

Any other posters willing to pony up and tell their training secrets?


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

ok..I'll play too.

1/2/08-->258lbs
1/9/08-->249lbs
1/16/08-->244lbs
1/23/08-->241lbs
1/30/08-->237lbs

21lbs in a month. My original goal was 225lbs for the summer race season....but we'll see. I might keep at it and get it lower. I'm 6'3" so I guess I should be able to get to 205 without looking thin....ugh.

South Beach Diet here. And of course riding as much as possible.


----------



## Voodoosix (Mar 31, 2006)

1/1/2008 350
1/9/2008 343
1/16/2008 339
1/23/2008 333
1/30/2008 321


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Voodoosix said:


> 1/1/2008 350
> 1/9/2008 343
> 1/16/2008 339
> 1/23/2008 333
> 1/30/2008 321


Holy crap! Good job.....22 pounds in 21 days:thumbsup: How you doing it?


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Great job!


----------



## Voodoosix (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm just eating a low fat diet around 1200 cals a day and spending about 2.5 hours a day in the gym doing free weights. I'm biking some, but the weather hasn't been conducive to biking lately. I'm doing an hour or so on the trainer every couple of nights as well. Luckily I have a weird metabolism and once I'm on a regimen, I don't really get hungry.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Im in for this too. I do all my weighing on Mon. mornings to. Hardest part for me was to quit drinking beer, especiallly since all my friends had bought me winter ales and stuff.:madman: My current goal is to cut down to 185lbs., then bulk back up to 205w/8-10% BF. Gonna be hard but I'm up for the challenge.

Dec.10th-216lbs.
Dec.24th-209lbs.
Jan. 7th -204lbs.
Jan. 28th-197lbs.:thumbsup:


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

progress as promised, I just did my 1x/monthly update.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

ncj01 said:


> progress as promised, I just did my 1x/monthly update.


You will still talk to us when you get under 200lbs won't you Good job, dude, you are gonna be like, skinny in a little while:thumbsup:


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Back on track*



craigstr said:


> 1.27.08- 206 pounds
> I dont understand it, I was good on my diet but I missed one workout as I ended up in the emergency room on Friday night because I had an allergic reaction to a floor cleaner I was using. I ended up with hives head to toe and my face swelled up. I had my wife take me to the emergency room when I started wheezing. Emergency room is less than one mile away and they gave me a steroid/benadryl shot which stopped the swelling in like 15 minutes. Doc told me no physical activity for two days, which is OK because I felt like I got hit by a truck on Saturday, I feel OK today. Oh well, dont use Pledge laminate floor cleaner!


My saturday weight on 2.2.08 was 203.4 at 24.5% BF/51.5% water. My original goal was 193 for a loss of 30 lbs total, so I am just over 10 pounds from it. I am going to keep up the diet and exercise even after I get to my goal, maybe I can get into the mid 180's. I got a comment from a guy I've never met in my gym today. He told me that it was impressive to watch me train, especially abs, he couldnt believe the intensity of my circuit training, then he couldnt believe that I go and run for one hour. A random comment from a guy you've never talked to before makes it all worth while!


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

craigstr said:


> My saturday weight on 2.2.08 was 203.4 at 24.5% BF/51.5% water. My original goal was 193 for a loss of 30 lbs total, so I am just over 10 pounds from it. I am going to keep up the diet and exercise even after I get to my goal, maybe I can get into the mid 180's. I got a comment from a guy I've never met in my gym today. He told me that it was impressive to watch me train, especially abs, he couldnt believe the intensity of my circuit training, then he couldnt believe that I go and run for one hour. A random comment from a guy you've never talked to before makes it all worth while!


Craigstr, you still going to hang out with us after you go below 200lbs? I sure hope so...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I used to be over 240 and now weigh 176. At this rate they will have to start a "Former Clyde" forum.


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

02/03/08 234
02/10/08 234 (I seem to have hit a plateau.)

02/17/08 234 (Definitely a plateau.) 33% bf (That's 2" off my waist.) Today marks the beginning of my first Build period. My first tune-up race is 3 weeks from today.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

The Superbowl weren't good to me.... But I've got all week to make up for it. Starting today!

1/3/08 - 225.5 (start date)
1/7/08 - 224.5
1/14/08 - 220.0
1/21/08 - 220.5
1/28/08 - 217
2/04/08 - 219.5


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

2/5/2008-277lbs progressing slowly


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*No change this week*

I am keeping up with bike miles as well as weight. 6' 4" and 48 years old. Shooting for 220 lbs and 1000 miles (in the dirt) by the end of this year. I would like to lose 3-4 lbs a month and average 80 miles in the dirt.

01/01/08 262 lbs 0 miles on odometer (new from Christmas)
01/07/08 261 lbs 11 miles
01/14/08 258 lbs 42 miles
01/21/09 259 lbs 42 miles
01/28/08 257 lbs 63 miles
02/04/08 257 lbs 88 miles


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Good thing I don't give a rip about football...*

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs . :madman: 
2/4 weight: 225 :cornut:

I have the exercise part down now, so we will see if I can get the nutirtion aspect together.

Looking at 5 smaller meals, lower caloric intake (1200-1500) and continue with drinking lots of water.

Exercising 30-1hr a day mix of treadmill and TriXster (spin bike). I actually rode this weekend.  That always makes me happy!

Keep it up guys!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Honorary Clyde*



EDDIE JONES said:


> Craigstr, you still going to hang out with us after you go below 200lbs? I sure hope so...:thumbsup:


Can I maintain "Honorary Clyde" status?? I'll always be clyde because I have linebacker shoulders. Its starting to get exciting now as I am going to have to start buying new clothes here pretty soon. I'm 6-0" and started with a 38" waist, I started being able to fit into 36" around christmas and now they are falling down on me. I'm on the last hole on all my belts and all my XL shirts are too big and I am starting to buy larges. I am looking forward to buying all new riding gear in the spring as all my XL and 36-38" shorts are going to fall off.


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

sorry - double psot


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

craigstr said:


> Can I maintain "Honorary Clyde" status?? I'll always be clyde because I have linebacker shoulders. Its starting to get exciting now as I am going to have to start buying new clothes here pretty soon. I'm 6-0" and started with a 38" waist, I started being able to fit into 36" around christmas and now they are falling down on me. I'm on the last hole on all my belts and all my XL shirts are too big and I am starting to buy larges. I am looking forward to buying all new riding gear in the spring as all my XL and 36-38" shorts are going to fall off.


Good deal, of course you can hang out and we will grant you "Ex-Clydesdale" status with all awards and status that come along with it


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Sinker said:


> 1/07/08 - 207lbs
> 1/14/08 - 206lbs
> 1/21/08 - 205lbs
> 1/28/08 - 204lbs
> ...


2/3/08 - 201lbs !!

We had some beautiful weather here in the Mid-Atlantic yesterday. I got to spend a couple of hours on two wheels yesterday between church and the Superbowl. (Un)fortunately those two wheels were powered by a big V-twin! :thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Sinker said:


> 2/3/08 - 201lbs !!
> 
> We had some beautiful weather here in the Mid-Atlantic yesterday. I got to spend a couple of hours on two wheels yesterday between church and the Superbowl. (Un)fortunately those two wheels were powered by a big V-twin! :thumbsup:


Well, I have to ask you, since I have asked everyone approaching the clyde cut-off...would you like to have the title of "Ex-Clydesdale" bestowed upon you my son as an example of what hard work and determination can do. You know, since you won't truly be a clyde anymore. Will you still hang out in our forum from time to time and not become uppity about it


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

EDDIE JONES said:


> Well, I have to ask you, since I have asked everyone approaching the clyde cut-off...would you like to have the title of "Ex-Clydesdale" bestowed upon you my son as an example of what hard work and determination can do. You know, since you won't truly be a clyde anymore. Will you still hang out in our forum from time to time and not become uppity about it


I"m not counting my chickens, and I'm not bragging. I LOVE food, so this will always be a struggle. As long as I'm the slow guy at the back of the pack (and I don't see that changing) I'll be a Clyde...and proud of it.

I took up mountain biking a little less than a year ago, and it's changed my life. My back problems are gone (no small feat) and I feel better than I've felt in years. I've gotten back some self-confidence too.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

coachjon said:


> Good work all! I haven't weighed in yet but my sz 42 jeans are gettin' baggy
> 
> I will post official next week.
> 
> ...


I need to get a scale!

2/4- I feel and look like I am down, just not sure how much. someday I'll break down and buy a scale


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

Start:

1/1/8 209.4lbs
1/17/8 205.4lbs
2/4/8 202.2lbs


----------



## adanthang (Oct 9, 2006)

I started this in post #7, but now I cannot edit it, so here is this week's update.

I weigh in on Friday mornings.

1/1/08 - 228.0 lbs
1/11/08 - 222.5 lbs
1/18/08 - 219.5 lbs
1/25/08 - 216.5 lbs
2/1/08 - 215.0 lbs
2/8/08 - 214.0 lbs
2/15/08 - 211.0 lbs

My goal weight is 175 - 180 lbs by summer.


----------



## Kingdomseeder (Jun 10, 2006)

Cleaned everything up a bit to keep it organized some, also fixed date problem from post #3
I also was not able to update my post, #3. 
1/07/08 216 lbs
1/14/08 213 lbs
1/21/08 216 lbs
1/28 213 again
Feb 05, 08 212lbs
Feb 11, 08 210lbs


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Man, you guys are doing awesome.....keep it up!


----------



## oldmtnbiker (Jul 24, 2007)

Couldn't seem to do anything after the Pats lost Sunday night. Weight stayed the same as last week. Time to get busy.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Sheez!!*



craigstr said:


> My saturday weight on 2.2.08 was 203.4 at 24.5% BF/51.5% water. My original goal was 193 for a loss of 30 lbs total, so I am just over 10 pounds from it. I am going to keep up the diet and exercise even after I get to my goal, maybe I can get into the mid 180's. I got a comment from a guy I've never met in my gym today. He told me that it was impressive to watch me train, especially abs, he couldnt believe the intensity of my circuit training, then he couldnt believe that I go and run for one hour. A random comment from a guy you've never talked to before makes it all worth while!


Wow, thought I was going to have a good week, Was great on the diet, hit the gym 5 days for 2.5 hours a day, burned 5600 calories on the Polar and got to the last hole on all my belts and I weigh in at 202.8!!, so all that hard work and I lose 6/10 of a pound!!


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*...*

...


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*.*

.'.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

February 10, 2008

252 lbs


----------



## C-Fed (Jan 1, 2008)

C-Fed said:


> Me too...my cut down starts next week. Currently 6'0", 207. Short term goal: 190.


Well, here's my first check in: 196 this morning, so somehow i'm down 11 from a little over a week ago. Likely hydration variance is at play, hopefully not muscle loss. I'm trying to be careful about that.

Here's my rough plan:

8am : Glass of milk, Kashi TLC high protein
10am: Half serving of whey protein, 1/4 cup almonds
12pm: Sometimes a small chicken breast, sometimes just a couple of kashi bars or trail mix. (the whey at 10am is really filling)

2pm: healthy trail mix, protein bar, or 1/4 cup almonds
4pm: banana or carrots
6pm: reasonable dinner NTE 600 calories w/ as many vegetables as possible

And, the rules:
Ride as much as possible
Hit each muscle group at least once weekly in the gym (hard to find the time for more)
(Days that include morning weights see some extra protein in the plan above)
No alcohol
Nothing fried
No red meat

The first few days were HARD. Now, I feel like I eat all day. I'm having to force myself to eat all of my regularly scheduled meals. I'm on this plan with no cheat days until I take vacation the week of March 17. At that point, I'm going to evaluate my progress and decide what to do next. I intend for this to be a way of life change, and not just a couple months of dieting. My course needed a strong willed intervention to break out of some really bad patterns.


----------



## ClockworkLemon (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's today's progress:

01/01/08: 222
14/01/08: 215
28/01/08: 216
04/02/08: 211
11/02/08: 215
18/02/08: 214 
25/02/08: 213 Another week, another pound, it's all good...


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

January 21st 233.5
February 11th 229.2


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Sinker
1/07/08 - 207lbs
1/14/08 - 206lbs
1/21/08 - 205lbs
1/28/08 - 204lbs

slow 'n steady

Short Term Goal - <200lbs 


2/3/08 - 201lbs !!

2/11/08 - 200lbs even.

Still at it. I actually got to ride Saturday morning and Sunday afternoon.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

MTNBKR
Don't worry about the scale, lean muscle weighs more than fat. The key is the last hole on the belt!! Good job.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

2-11-08 - 246 lbs

2-18-18 - 246 lbs

2-25-08- 243 lbs (I was 239 on Friday, need to start controlling my eating and snacking habits on the weekends!!)


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Movement - Slow but steady*

I am keeping up with bike miles as well as weight. 6' 4" and 48 years old. Shooting for 220 lbs and 1000 miles (in the dirt) by the end of this year. I would like to lose 3-4 lbs a month and average 80 miles in the dirt.

01/01/08 262 lbs 0 miles on odometer (new from Christmas)
01/07/08 261 lbs 11 miles
01/14/08 258 lbs 42 miles
01/21/09 259 lbs 42 miles
01/28/08 257 lbs 63 miles
02/04/08 257 lbs 88 miles
02/11/08 256 lbs 101 miles

The thing is, I don't consider myself on a diet. I have tried to eat healthier, but am not depriving myself. I even had beer and pizza Saturday night after the trail work day. I just limited to a couple of slices of pizza and er......hum.......er..... er.....less than 12 beers.

But Sunday, I was right back on the healthier eating and I managed to get 13 miles in on the trail. I know I can keep this up. Slow, but steady.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

justaguy said:


> I am keeping up with bike miles as well as weight. 6' 4" and 48 years old. Shooting for 220 lbs and 1000 miles (in the dirt) by the end of this year. I would like to lose 3-4 lbs a month and average 80 miles in the dirt.
> 
> 01/01/08 262 lbs 0 miles on odometer (new from Christmas)
> 01/07/08 261 lbs 11 miles
> ...


I rode yesterday as well. Weight today 277Lbs...still maintaining progress


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Slow and low....*

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs 
2/4 weight: 225
2/11 weight: 223lbs

Treadmill every morning this week 4.5/5 mph for 30 minutes, for 2+ miles.
Got in the saddle three times too. Yeah baby, yeah. :thumbsup: 
I need an ipod, because my riding buddies flake like corn...

Keep it up everyone! Eddie thanks for the words of inspiration man.

Coffee ho, great job.


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Eddie,*

Did you ride OM?

We had a workday Saturday and I shoveled so much muck and leaves out of the culverts on red road I was sore and considered taking Sunday afternoon off. I was outside with the dogs and it was so nice.....I had to go.

I got out there around 1:30, parked at the North trailhead and went to the Canoe Rental and back.

Maybe we can hook up next weekend. Good job on the weight loss.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

justaguy said:


> Did you ride OM?
> 
> We had a workday Saturday and I shoveled so much muck and leaves out of the culverts on red road I was sore and considered taking Sunday afternoon off. I was outside with the dogs and it was so nice.....I had to go.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I rode and got my Garmin working really good...it was pretty cool and the weather was beautiful


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

I've been slacking.

Before winter, I was down to 255. Checked the scale this morning and was shocked to see 270.

I thought you were supposed to gain sympathy weight with your during pregnancy, not after.

Oh well, enough excuses. Need to get back on track.

The plan:
Work out more.
Eat less.

2/12/2008: 270


----------



## C-Fed (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats to the guys that are posting 4+ weeks of progress. I'm only in my second week of going at this hardcore, and I'm feeling it now. I thought I had a solid plan, but I'm sluggish and starving right now. A burger & a brew would hit the spot like you wouldn't believe, but I'm going to try to push through.


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Hang in there C-Fed*

I know that what works for some, doesn't work for all but.......

I have tried strict dieting. I suppress the urge for a burger or brew for a while, then finally break down and forget the diet.

I am trying to eat healthier and get more exercise. But when the cravings hit me, I just go ahead (in moderation...er..right) and then get back on the stick. That doesn't mean that I can eat fried chicken and cheese fries everyday, but once a week or every other week I will have a few beers and a burger or a couple of slices of pizza. I know that slows the overall weightloss down some, but it keeps me on track.

I read about a diet (maybe a low carb diet) that has a cheat day every Saturday. You can carbo load on that day and the next day it is right back on the low carbs. That is kind of my approach (but I am not low carb). Trying to eat more vegetables, chicken, and fish, but not giving up or beating myself up when I do go astray. I know for some that just doesn't work. But for me and a few others I know that don't have the awesome willpower, it works out pretty good.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Took a few days off*

Took a few days off from the gym for a sales meeting. Managed to eat healthy though. Looks like the weight lifting is paying off. Kept losing weight.

Jan 1 - 226

Feb 10 - 215.

Well on my way...


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Green Giant said:


> Took a few days off from the gym for a sales meeting. Managed to eat healthy though. Looks like the weight lifting is paying off. Kept losing weight.
> 
> Jan 1 - 226
> 
> ...


Since you are so close to non-clyde status, I bestow upon you "Honorary Clyde Status" for when you go below 200lbs which should be fairly quickly given your recent successes....Way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*You know, I hope you are right...*



EDDIE JONES said:


> Since you are so close to non-clyde status, I bestow upon you "Honorary Clyde Status" for when you go below 200lbs which should be fairly quickly given your recent successes....Way to go:thumbsup:


About 6 years ago now I dropped from 235 down to 202... never got quite below 200 lbs. I really worked hard at losing weight that year. I usually do well from mid-april until late August.. then football season arrives and I tailgate a lot.

This year, my goal was to go INTO the season at 210 which I think will happen for sure at this rate. (In michigan I consider the season to start hopefully around April).

I've comitted to do more racing this year.

I would LOVE it if I could make it to August and be in the 190 range.

I haven't been below 200 lbs since 1992.

I've been below 205 twice since

1996 - wedding (204) (24 years old)

2002 - lost about 33 lbs and got down to 202 as I wanted to get in shape as we were having our first child. (30 years old).

I think the big, big difference has been combining lifting (focusing on big movements and core exercises) and right now a mix of interval training (spin class 2-3x week) followed immediately by 30-45 minutes of lower intensity fat burning sessions.

I'd love to step on that scale this year and see a 1 as the first number.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Green Giant said:


> About 6 years ago now I dropped from 235 down to 202... never got quite below 200 lbs. I really worked hard at losing weight that year. I usually do well from mid-april until late August.. then football season arrives and I tailgate a lot.
> 
> This year, my goal was to go INTO the season at 210 which I think will happen for sure at this rate. (In michigan I consider the season to start hopefully around April).
> 
> ...


You can do it...All of us big boys are pulling for you...I am pulling for you...You can do whatever you truly want. You know that


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

December 1, 2007 -275 lbs 33% BF
January 1, 2008 - 255 lbs 29% BF
January 21, 2008 - No change -255 lbs 29% BF
January 28, 2008 - 254 lbs
February 4, 2008 - 252.5 lbs
February 11, 2008 - 253 lbs
February 18, 2008 - 253 lbs


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

1/2/08-->258lbs
1/9/08-->249lbs
1/16/08-->244lbs
1/23/08-->241lbs
1/30/08-->237lbs

2/6/08-->241lbs(went to Grand Canyon SuperBowl weekend and hiked in and out in two days, and still wound up gaining a few pounds! I blame it on muscle building! ;-) )

2/13/08-->237lbs
Back down a few. 
Now heading off for ten days of wrenching during Tour of Cali and eating the buffet food every day....gonna be hard not to gain a few pounds. DOH! :madman: Loads of Stress and an abundance of good rich foods....not looking good for next wednesdays weigh-in.


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

Fat & Hairy said:


> Start:
> 
> 1/1/8 209.4lbs
> 1/17/8 205.4lbs
> 2/4/8 202.2lbs


2/16/8 199.4lbs


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Fat & Hairy said:


> 2/16/8 199.4lbs


You aint a clyde no morerft: Congrats....we will bestow on you honorary clyde status


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Slowly but surely!!*



craigstr said:


> Wow, thought I was going to have a good week, Was great on the diet, hit the gym 5 days for 2.5 hours a day, burned 5600 calories on the Polar and got to the last hole on all my belts and I weigh in at 202.8!!, so all that hard work and I lose 6/10 of a pound!!


Weighed in at 202 even. Again I busted my arse in the gym all week and was great on the diet. My body fat % has dropped 2.5% in the last two weeks and I have only dropped 1.4 pounds so it is obvious that my muscle/fat ratio is changing, which is good but I dont want to bulk up. I have a personal goal to be below 200 by March 1, so for the next two weeks I'm going to lay off the weights a little and spend that time running an extra mile a day and see if that helps.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Congratulations!*



Fat & Hairy said:


> 2/16/8 199.4lbs


Wow, thats some good progress, 10 pounds in 6 weeks.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

craigstr said:


> Weighed in at 202 even. Again I busted my arse in the gym all week and was great on the diet. My body fat % has dropped 2.5% in the last two weeks and I have only dropped 1.4 pounds so it is obvious that my muscle/fat ratio is changing, which is good but I dont want to bulk up. I have a personal goal to be below 200 by March 1, so for the next two weeks I'm going to lay off the weights a little and spend that time running an extra mile a day and see if that helps.


I think that is a good plan...but the more muscle you have the more calories you burn even at rest, so although your wieght didn't drop alot, you are probably still going in the right direction


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by Sinker
1/07/08 - 207lbs
1/14/08 - 206lbs
1/21/08 - 205lbs
1/28/08 - 204lbs

slow 'n steady

Short Term Goal - <200lbs 


2/3/08 - 201lbs !!

2/11/08 - 200lbs even.

2/18/08 - 199lbs!!!!

2/26/08 - 198lbs


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

Seen some pretty amazing stories in this forum. For me I changed my diet this year....I have always worked out and dropped weight in the summer when riding 5 days a week, but struggled in the winters with my gym workouts. Here are the results so far.....

1/1/08 - 233 lbs.
2/17/08 - 220 lbs.

Looking to get under 200 lbs this riding season.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

02/18/2008

276lbs...slow but continuous


----------



## C-Fed (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats to all making regular progress!

Here's my report for the week:

1/28/2007: 207
2/4/2008: ???
2/11/2008: 196
2/18/2007: 192

On this subject, have you guys checked out www.johnstonefitness.com? I've been following John's progress for a few years. His dedication is really inspirational. The progress in the monthly pictures section is amazing. The nutritional logs that he kept each day have been helpful to me in planning my cut.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*15 pounds in three weeks!!!*



C-Fed said:


> Congrats to all making regular progress!
> 
> Here's my report for the week:
> 
> ...


I hate you!!!


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Congrats to the "Honorary Clydes!"*

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs.
2/4 weight: 225lbs.
2/11 weight: 223lbs.
2/18 weight 221lbs.
Weather has been getting better, but the Jeep has been getting my attention this week.
Treadmill has been 2.25 miles a day @ 5.2 miles an hour. 
Not on the bike once. :madmax: 
Some modest lifting... 
This week 3 mile a day same mph and still going to incorporate some weights too.
Keep it up everyone!


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

January 21st 233.5
February 11th 229.2
February 18th 228.4

This is gonna be so much easier when it's nice enough to ride outside. But it's a lot easier to stay on the trainer when the Habs are kicking butt, go Habs go!


----------



## fireguy286 (Jun 2, 2007)

*14 lbs so far*

I haven't posted to this thread yet but when I bought my bike in the middle of December, I was 265 lbs, weighed in this morning at 251 lbs. Have done some riding, at least once per week, but I have been doing a lot of heavy lifting and skipping, mostly doing deadlifts, cleans and such. I can definetely see the results in the mirror, I am certainly following the gain muscle mass, burn calories all day theory. Raising my metabolism through hard work and healthy eating will pay off long term IMO. Good luck to all of you and keep the updates coming


----------



## mediatruth (Feb 18, 2008)

1/1/08 - 278
2/1/08 - 275
2/18/08 - 274 (purchased my bike)

I will weigh in on Monday, I plan on riding a little on Saturday. Battling high blood pressure, weight, and possibly sleep disorders. Up to this point I have been watching my daily food intake and drinking plenty of fluids. Now the exercise has to kick in. I was up to 295 early last year and I am 6' 3". I have found that cutting salt is the best way to go (did that in 06), after about a month or so you will not even miss it. Good luck to everyone, see ya here next Monday.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Green Giant said:


> Took a few days off from the gym for a sales meeting. Managed to eat healthy though. Looks like the weight lifting is paying off. Kept losing weight.
> 
> Jan 1 - 226
> 
> ...


Feb 17 - 215 still. Had a decent week of working out. Wife made my favorite cookies for Valentines day though and that hurt. However, the lifting is taking effect. Clothes are fitting much differently.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*OH!! So close*

Was 202 even last Saturday(2.16.08), this morning I was 200.2!. My weight loss has been slowing down so I decided to spend more time doing cardio and trim a little out of my diet. I still spent two hours a day in the gym but I laid off the weights a little and put in an extra mile on my daily run. I also used to eat a skinny cow ice cream sandwich or ice pop for desert every night, I switched that to sugar free jello which only has 10 calories per serving, although I do eat two servings. If I keep this up it looks like I will make my mid term goal of being below 200 pounds by March 1.


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

Weighing in a day early because I'm leaving for a trip

January 21st 233.5
February 11th 229.2
February 18th 228.4
February 24th 226.2

I hope this trip doesn't have any bad impacts on my numbers.


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

02/24/08 234# This plateau is kickin' my a$$. And to top it off, my scale took a [email protected] and started spittin' out a range of weights.

03/03/08 236# Fell off the wagon this weekend while camping. Acquired a new scale and had it zeroed. At least I'm off the plateau!


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Welcome to the New "Big" Guys*

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs.
2/4 weight: 225lbs.
2/11 weight: 223lbs.
2/18 weight 221lbs.
2/25 weight 220lbs.

Pros: I bumped up to 3 miles on the teadmill daily and a couple of sessions on the Trixter. I made it out on my bike despite the freezing wind and blowing rain... It will make stronger right? I rec'd a HR monitor for Valentine's Day and have really enjoyed using it. My bike ride was over 700 cals burned and the treadmill +500 cals. I haven't been doing the weights liked I'd hoped, maybe this week. Cons this week: I have had a bad SWEET TOOTH :devil:


----------



## C-Fed (Jan 1, 2008)

1/28/2007: 207
2/4/2008: ???
2/11/2008: 196
2/18/2007: 192 
*2/25/2007: 190*

Slowing down drastically, but I guess that's to be expected. Hopefully the weather is going to be warming up soon so I can begin getting some morning cardio in. Except for riding a couple of times a week, I have had no cardio. I think that boosting in this area would help me break my plateau.

Congratulations again to those with continued week over week progress: Yanner, Eddie, Media Truth, Heavy Pedal, Sinker, others. I think you guys are on track to have something really sustainable. I'm realizing that I was too aggressive during the first part of my cut. It was getting really hard to sustain and I ended up going overboard this weekend when we went to visit some friends: beer, steak, fries....bad stuff. This week I'm going to try to experiment with some low calorie "real food", as I've basically been living for the last month on shakes, bars, and fruit. Keep going strong....


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

275lbs----it is getting harder. But it is still going the right direction.....I think I am trying to hit a plateau. The older I get the slower my metabolism gets...


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

1/3/08 - 225.5 (start date)
1/7/08 - 224.5
1/14/08 - 220.0
1/21/08 - 220.5
1/28/08 - 217
2/04/08 - 219.5
2/11/08 - 219.5
2/18/08 - no weigh-in, as I was skiing! (2/19/08 - 220)
2/25/08 - 219.0

I started running last Thursday, so I'm hoping that the weight will start to drop again. It usually takes me a week or so of solid exercise to start dropping fat, as I'm building up the muscles again. I'm not discouraged yet, I just need to watch my intake as well as keep exercising.

Congrats to all the big losers (is that an oxymoron?).


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

1/1/08 220#
1/14/08 214#
1/21/08 210#
2/25/08 208#

Not dropping as fast as I'd like. I think I said originally I wanted to be at 185# by 6/1. I am riding a lot more, but my eating habits remain the same. Need to cut out all of the junk food and sodas.


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

1/1/8 209.4lbs
1/17/8 205.4lbs
2/4/8 202.2lbs
2/16/8 199.4lbs
2/24/8 198.8lbs


----------



## oldmtnbiker (Jul 24, 2007)

Today:240.5 cant wait to see a 3 next to the 2. Skiing has been great in the mountains of N.H. but no riding yet this year. Jonesing for a ride at this point. Good job to all .


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

2/18/08: (Start) 321.5

2/25/08: 314

(Weight loss more than likely aided by the fact that I had the flu all week.... not really complaining though. Was good sticking to my Men's Health Belly Off Diet though. Didn't get on the bike, didn't have the energy....


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, kinda missed the beginning of this but I will log on here. Old stuff is off the cuff. I fluctuated up to about 230lb after college, dropped to 215lb for about 6 months. Since then I have been clinging onto the heavy side of 230lb. I made a conscious effort this new years to drop back to a more healthy weight of 210-220lb. So far so good. Not much riding, just a better diet and lower intake. I stalled at 228-230lb for a while, but am again dropping. I am not sure weekly is going to show a huge difference personally, but I will update as progress towards the goal is made.

I am 6'3" so charts say I should be 200lb (I would be happy pushing 210-215lb)

estimates of previous weights:
6/1/03 - 215lb
1/1/06 - 227lb
1/1/07 - 230lb

On with 2008 resolution:
1/1/08 - 238lb
2/1/08 - 228lb
2/24/08 - 224lb
3/3/08 - 224lb
3/10/08 - 222lb


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Looks like the progress continues!*

:thumbsup: C-Fed thanks for the encouragement! I am truly trying to make this as manageable as possible so that I can sustain this for more than just initial weight loss. I really want to reach my target weight and maintain it while also having time to enjoy my family and riding my bike with my bros. Putting the hurt on them the next outing will be the icing on the cake. Sorry if I said cake too loud. I have had a crazy sweet tooth this week.

Anyway to all the losers and those new to the forum, have a great week and keep on pushing!


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*argh... still flat*



Green Giant said:


> Feb 17 - 215 still. Had a decent week of working out. Wife made my favorite cookies for Valentines day though and that hurt. However, the lifting is taking effect. Clothes are fitting much differently.


feb 24th - still 215.

definitely thinner, clothes fit differently. Just at a plateau...


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Green Giant said:


> feb 24th - still 215.
> 
> definitely thinner, clothes fit differently. Just at a plateau...


When you get below 200lbs, you will have to change your avatar, you know that don't you


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Late Post for this week*

Creeping on down. No miles this week due to family committments.

01/01/08 262 lbs 0 miles on odometer (new from Christmas). 6'4" and 48 years old
01/07/08 261 lbs 11 miles
01/14/08 258 lbs 42 miles
01/21/09 259 lbs 42 miles
01/28/08 257 lbs 63 miles
02/04/08 257 lbs 88 miles
02/11/08 256 lbs 101 miles
02/17/08 255 lbs 115 miles
02/24/08 254 lbs 115 miles

Progress is slow but sustainable. I think I can maintain this "non-diet" eating plan forever.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Requesting "Honorary Clyde" status*

10.15.07-223
1.1.08-209
2.23.08-200.2
3.1.08-198.2
Its gonna be a stretch to make 190 by April 1, I cant remember how many years its been since the first number was a 1.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

*I, Eddie Jones, Supermoderator*



craigstr said:


> 10.15.07-223
> 1.1.08-209
> 3.1.08-198.2
> Its gonna be a stretch to make 190 by April 1, I cant remember how many years its been since the first number was a 1.


by the powers vested in me, doth hereby bestow on you "Honorary Clyde Status"


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

1/1/8 209.4lbs
1/17/8 205.4lbs
2/4/8 202.lbs
2/16/8 199.4lbs
2/24/8 198.8lbs
3/2/8 196.6lbs


----------



## ClockworkLemon (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's today's update:

01/01/08: 222
04/02/08: 211
11/02/08: 215
03/03/08: 212
10/03/08: 212 
17/03/08: 211
My diet's back on track, and my weight's started going down again. It's amazing the difference a couple of snacks here and there can make...


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Fat & Hairy said:


> 1/1/8 209.4lbs
> 1/17/8 205.4lbs
> 2/4/8 202.lbs
> 2/16/8 199.4lbs
> ...


Ditto on the Honorary Clyde status....great job:thumbsup:


----------



## C-Fed (Jan 1, 2008)

EDDIE JONES said:


> 275lbs----it is getting harder. But it is still going the right direction.....I think I am trying to hit a plateau. The older I get the slower my metabolism gets...


Man, I know the feeling. I've hit a rough plateau. I'm hoping this warmer weather in AL holds for awhile so I can start the days off with a morning ride/run. Hopefully this would break the monotony my body has adjusted to.

Good luck eddie! You've got some solid progress going. Keep your head in the game & you'll find a way to beat the plateau. :thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

C-Fed said:


> Man, I know the feeling. I've hit a rough plateau. I'm hoping this warmer weather in AL holds for awhile so I can start the days off with a morning ride/run. Hopefully this would break the monotony my body has adjusted to.
> 
> Good luck eddie! You've got some solid progress going. Keep your head in the game & you'll find a way to beat the plateau. :thumbsup:


Thanks, C-Fed...I was going to ride OM today but family obligations got in the way...I will be out there on Tuesday though


----------



## tomdoc (Feb 22, 2008)

3/2/08 = 250 lbs.


Just getting back into it. Bought a new 08 Paragon this week.


----------



## Kingdomseeder (Jun 10, 2006)

New update
1/07/08 216 lbs
1/14/08 213 lbs
1/21/08 216 lbs
1/28 213 again
Feb 05, 08 212lbs
Feb 11, 08 210lbs
03/03/08 @ 213 lbs again
3/10/08 213, not progress


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Congrats to C-Fed, Graigstr, Sinker, & "Notso"Fat & Hairy*

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs.
2/4 weight: 225lbs.
2/11 weight: 223lbs.
2/18 weight 221lbs.
2/25 weight 220lbs.
3/3 weigth 219lbs.

I hope the honorary clydes stick around for support!

And to all the other losers and new losers, Stay positive everybody!:thumbsup:

Pros: I am now up to 3 miles on the teadmill daily and a couple of sessions on the Trixter. 
Family obligations on Sat. and the weather here kept me off the bike on Sunday, I feel your pain Eddie! I did do some manual labor in the form of digging a trench for some irrigation. Unfortunately I couldn't complete it due to the high winds. I hate wind! :madmax: I am pretty consistant with the pound a week. Which is cool and hopefully sustainable. I have to remember to stop stomping the pantry!


----------



## C-Fed (Jan 1, 2008)

Slooooowing down....I didn't stick to my diet very well this week...had a couple of cheat meals and a few beers. I need to sit down and rethink my game plan a bit, as my initial diet is not sustainable for me. I need more protein too. Hopefully I'll have some more progress to show next week....

1/28/2008: 207
2/4/2008: ??? forgot to weigh in that week
2/11/2008: 196
2/18/2008: 192 
2/25/2008: 190
3/3/2008: 189


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not clear why it's not letting me edit my original post...is there a time-constraint on that or something?

My edits are in the body below:

QUOTE=ncj01]I have decided to only weigh myself on the 1st of each month. This should help smooth out the natural highs/low's of weekly/daily fluctuations in weight. 

I will come back and post my monthly totals.

Jan 1st, 2008: 246.5lbs
Feb 1st, 2008: 236.5lbs (10 lost)
March 1st, 2008 : 230.0 (6.5 lost)

April 1st Goal: 224

Update March 3rd, 2008:

I didn't lose that much this month. I cheated a few times and wasn't active. I'm completing my new bike this week, should be a decent month, but I have travel, so I'm opting for a modest goal.

I will update in a month! Keep up the good work guys![/QUOTE


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

*slowly loosing it*

1/1/08 220#
1/14/08 214#
1/21/08 210#
2/25/08 208#
3/3/08 206


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*broke through a plateau*



Green Giant said:


> feb 24th - still 215.
> 
> definitely thinner, clothes fit differently. Just at a plateau...


Been a rough plateau

1/1 - 226
1/28 - 218.5
2/10 - 215
2/17 - 215
2/24 - 215
3/3 - 213

I've been lifting a lot and it really seems to be helping, though I suspect that on the scale it slowed things a bit. No question my body fat is coming down nicely.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

3-3-08 - 245 lbs 
(I had a good week last week, in the gym multiple times, rode a few nights during the week, just the weekend of eating pizza and snacks is killing me I guess, also, I normally ride on the weekend, but I had to get some work done around the house, so I did not ride at all over the weekend.).

3.-10-08 - 245 lbs Didn't get in the saddle that much last week, but did make it to the gym several times. Most of the weeknights I spent overhauling the drivetrain, new crankset, new RD, new chain, new rear cassette, new shifter and brake cables, even got new clipless pedals. Got it all done Thursday evening for my first test run with the new components as a night/snow ride on Friday evening (we don't get much snow in Memphis, so the snow was a good time for us!!)

3-17-08 - 243 lbs - Never made it to the gym, couldn't get out of bed in the morning, that one hour time change killed my pattern. Howver, I did make it out to do two road rides and one quick trail ride this week. diet was shot to heck, but I was pretty active all week considering.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

1/3/08 - 225.5 (start date)
1/7/08 - 224.5
1/14/08 - 220.0
1/21/08 - 220.5
1/28/08 - 217
2/04/08 - 219.5
2/11/08 - 219.5
2/18/08 - no weigh-in, as I was skiing! (2/19/08 - 220)
2/25/08 - 219.0
3/3/08 - 217.0

I've been sick for the last couple of days, so my great start to exercising fell apart. As soon as I can kick this sinus cold, I'll be back at it again... Also have a new bike to play with, so I'm pumped to ride. Too bad its 30* and threatening snow again.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

MOJO K said:


> 1/14 216lbs, - 7 since I first signed on ( 1/04 I think ) " It's hard to measure yourself if nobody is challenging you." John Tomac
> 1/21 215lbs
> 1/28 215 again, a couple good workouts, too much wining and reclining on the weekend


After a couple of undisciplined weeks I'm back on it... 3/3 #210.


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

December 1, 2007 -275 lbs 33% BF
January 1, 2008 - 255 lbs 29% BF
January 21, 2008 - No change -255 lbs 29% BF
January 28, 2008 - 254 lbs
February 4, 2008 - 252.5 lbs
February 11, 2008 - 253 lbs
February 18, 2008 - 253 lbs
February 25, 2008 - 253 lbs
March 3, 2008 - 252 lbs


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

craigstr said:


> 10.15.07-223
> 1.1.08-209
> 2.23.08-200.2
> 3.1.08-198.2
> Its gonna be a stretch to make 190 by April 1, I cant remember how many years its been since the first number was a 1.


I'm not sure about honorary clyde status, you might have to eat a box of doughnuts before you can come back in. I'm just jealous.Good work. Ken


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Keep it coming!!!*



craigstr said:


> 10.15.07-223
> 1.1.08-209
> 2.23.08-200.2
> 3.1.08-198.2
> Its gonna be a stretch to make 190 by April 1, I cant remember how many years its been since the first number was a 1.


3.8.08-197
I missed a workout this week because I had meeting that ran long. I also had a few more "snacks" then I should of. I tried to cut a few hundred calories out of my diet to compensate for the missed workout, only problem is I got hungry, once you get hungry its all over. I started doing HIIT training (high intensity interval training) this week instead of my 3-4 mile runs. On a treadmill you run 30 sec at 9 mph, then 30 sec at 6 mph.... repeat this for 10 -18 minutes. By the time you are done your HR is maxed out. This is supposed to trick your body into burning more fat than lower intensity, long term cardio in the 60-80% of your max heart rate. This should also be great training for riding. It is very tough though, dont even think about attempting it unless you are in pretty good cardiovascular shape.


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

03/10/08 234# Well, it's a loss from last week. Had the first race of the year yesterday. I was running pretty well 'til I had an issue negotiating a turn. **Read MISSED a turn and CRASHED, then falling 2 positions!:madman: ** At least it wasn't DNF.:thumbsup:

03/17/08 234# Gotta figure something out.

03/24/08 233# Well, it's a different number, and lower to boot! This week is race week, we'll see how that affects everything.


----------



## tomdoc (Feb 22, 2008)

*Down this week*

3/ 2 = 250 Start Date
3/10 = 246

Im down to 246 from 250 in the last week. I just added riding at night to my activities. I love it. Less people in my way, no sunburn, less going out at night to pack on pounds. I;m eating much better.
Now I'm reaearching which light kit to buy. When I get down to 240 in the next 2 weeks, I'm buying myself a new Superfly!

Keep up the good work guys!

My Goals:

240 by my birthday in Mid March = Reward New Superfly Carbon 29er HT

230 by April 17th. Hawall trip with girlfriend. Surfing the North Shore.

225 by mid May for family reunion in Pennsylvania.

220 by June for 20 year high school reunion.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

3/10/2008 - 245.2

First post in here! Not able to get out and ride yet however, due to about 2 feet of snow still covering the trails and 20 degree (F) temps. Just trying to start eating better.

Goal: <200 by the end of summer!


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Good job guys, keep it up


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

hey all 

I'll post a thread about this seperately to not spoil this one, but i've gained 2 lbs this week, taking me to 329lbs.

Will update next week as per.


----------



## tomdoc (Feb 22, 2008)

*Riding Partner needed in Orange County, CA*

Im looking for some riding partners. Im in Newport and just started riding again.
Let me know.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*I'm disappointed*

There seems to be a sizable decline in the number of weigh ins today. Are we slipping and losing sight of our goals?


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

craigstr said:


> There seems to be a sizable decline in the number of weigh ins today. Are we slipping and losing sight of our goals?


I noticed as well...come on guys...I am down to 273lbs. Getting harder but I ain't giving up...I will lose about 50-70 lbs more:thumbsup:


----------



## Kingdomseeder (Jun 10, 2006)

EDDIE JONES said:


> I noticed as well...come on guys...I am down to 273lbs. Getting harder but I ain't giving up...I will lose about 50-70 lbs more:thumbsup:


I will admit that I have thought about it especially since I have had a discouraging time with all the influxes of distractions, but I keep in mind that there is accountability here and I am going to keep with it and hopefully reach my goal by May of getting down to 200. I know it does not seem like a lot, but seeing as how I have never been good at it before, I am hoping for better things because of this forum.


----------



## pcguy (Feb 28, 2008)

I am at a point now where I need to continue focusing on activity and eating sensibly. Weighing myself is a good way to discourage my focus.


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Time Change + Big Boned MtBikers= Out Riding!*

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs.
2/4 weight: 225lbs.
2/11 weight: 223lbs.
2/18 weight 221lbs.
2/25 weight 220lbs.
3/3 weight 219lbs.
3/10 weight 218lbs.

Don't count me out, I was on the bike twice this weekend and once today and took a walk with the family after work. Waking up to treadmill is going to take a few days, but the light at the end of the day is well worth it! :thumbsup: I was actually down 2lbs this week, but attended a Poker/BBQ Party for my friend and we had a few adult beverages... I won the poker game though... See a next week! Ride on!


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats what I'm talking about.....steady progress


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

*Update*

1/1/8 209.4lbs
1/17/8 205.4lbs
2/4/8 202lbs
2/16/8 199.4lbs
2/24/8 198.8lbs
3/2/8 196.6lbs
3/11/8 195lbs

RobHoss, Don't worry man. We all have those kind of weeks.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*steady...*

1/1 - 226
1/28 - 218.5
2/10 - 215
2/17 - 215
2/24 - 215
3/3 - 213

3/11 - 213 holding strong after a big eating weekend, so I'll take it.

Tough week this week with a lot of work travel. Will be real happy if I hold within a lb or two this week.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

March 12 2008
252 lbs

Is ther something specific I should do for this number to go down?


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

1-5-08: 285ish (maybe more)
bunch of weeks *slacking* on weighing in but not slacking on the bike
3-12-08: 270

Pretty happy! Have done some longer rides. 54 a couple weeks ago, 35 last weekend. First race on April 20! Also started running again since it is nicer outside. 2 miles Monday, 1 yesterday, an hour on the bike today. Biggest surprise...I can still bench press 300lbs after a couple years out of the weightroom:thumbsup:

I am hoping for 250 by the end of May and a sweet tattoo (my first) to reward myself for meeting goal #1.

good work to all! eddie, you in the 260s yet? i will be soon for the first time in a good 3-4 years!!!


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

To start myself off, 

on 3/10/08 I was 248.9


----------



## tshafer (Mar 13, 2008)

Started Jan 2nd at 275
AS of March 14th down to 240!!

All because I want to do an Xterra Tri this year


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

Well I need to get in this, 219 naked, I will get on track for Mondays. 

Short term below 200, last time was just over 3 years ago, longer term 180-185


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

craigstr said:


> There seems to be a sizable decline in the number of weigh ins today. Are we slipping and losing sight of our goals?


Not losing sight, just wanted confirmation that Monday's results weren't a false low. Weighed in again this morning to verify that I wasn't just dehydrated from my Sunday afternoon ride.

I am within a couple pounds of getting below one of my milestones. This will be the first time I have seen the lighter side of 220lb in about 5 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Not a good week!!*

Last Saturday I was 197, this Saturday 197.4! I know it isnt a big deal but I had a good week except for two things. I allow myself a cheat meal once a week (in moderation), but then a good friend that I havent seen in a few months called and wanted to meet for pizza, the day after I already ate my cheat meal. I tried to be good but ended up having three slices of greasy pizza, then I went to see Matchbox Twenty, we had Subway on the way to the concert but my wife had scored some cool suite tickets and there was tons of free food and a bunch of sweets. Anyway I rationalized myself to an oatmeal cookie, a small brownie square, and a couple of rice crisy treats drizzled with chocolate and caramel during the concert (damn intermissions!!) So I guess I deserve to gain a little.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

Jan 1/08 246lbs
Feb 1/08 243lbs
March 1/08 242lbs

April 1/08....hope to be 235lbs


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

02/25/08 - 333.1 lbs
03/03/08 - 327.8 lbs
03/10/08 - 329.5 lbs
03/17/08 - 327.75 lbs

Lost a couple this week but had a bad week food wise really, had pizza at pizza Hut on Tuesday night and last night at like 9pm had a foot long Subway, chicken Pizziola. 

does eating bad night before weigh in have any adverse effects? ie does it take a day or 2 to be fully digested so adverseley effects the weight?

Either way, im happy this represents the longest ive ever stuck at this before, so heres to next week


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

January 21st 233.5
February 11th 229.2
February 18th 228.4
February 24th 226.2
March 17th 224.4

I fell behind after a one week vacation but I'm back on track now.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

March 16: 263

(down from 278)


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

*Slowly but surely.....*

2/18/08: (Start) 321.5

2/25/08: 314

3/3/08: 316 (Had the flu all week, ditched the diet....)

3/10/08: 311.5

3/17/08: 309.5

Unfortunately, I haven't been on the bike in a few weeks. Hope to change that this week. Also will be joining a gym this week for weight training. This should greatly increase my weight loss. My will power has never been stronger!!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Didn't get to weigh in this morning, but I did on Saturday: 246.8. So at least it's holding steady. Still waiting on the weather to pick up so I can get out and ride!


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

December 1, 2007 -275 lbs 33% BF
January 1, 2008 - 255 lbs 29% BF
January 21, 2008 - No change -255 lbs 29% BF
January 28, 2008 - 254 lbs
February 4, 2008 - 252.5 lbs
February 11, 2008 - 253 lbs
February 18, 2008 - 253 lbs
March 10, 2008 - 253 lbs
March 17, 2008 - 253 lbs


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

norm said:


> Jan 1/08 246lbs
> Feb 1/08 243lbs
> March 1/08 242lbs
> 
> April 1/08....hope to be 235lbs


March 15/08 241lbs


----------



## connerr (Aug 1, 2004)

connerr said:


> 1/7/08...228
> 
> 1/14/08...230...oops
> 
> ...


3/17/08...I'm stuck...226,226,226,226,226 It's really amazing. My weight has varied only .5 lbs. for the last month.


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

I have the same problem. I've been at 253 for a while now even though I've been biking more and eating better.


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Battle Royale*

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs.
2/4 weight: 225lbs.
2/11 weight: 223lbs.
2/18 weight 221lbs.
2/25 weight 220lbs.
3/3 weight 219lbs.
3/10 weight 218lbs.
3/17 weight 217lbs.

The time change has been a battle for me to wake up and get into action on the treadmill. :madman: That's OK though because the weather and longer days have allowed me to ride my bike a lot last week. Just went for a ride today and keep feeling better on each time out. My climbing is improving and I feel better after each ride. Calories burned range from 1100-1200. Two problems: I have to finish up report cards for my students and the other is that I love FOOD. :nono: Cornbeef/potatoes and the like have made water retention a problem... HA HA! I sound like a girl. Anyway, thanks for all the players still in the game and I hope that we can make/reach our goals and still enjoy the taste of life.


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Is Eddie MIA?????*

Hey Eddie!

What's with the disturbance in the force??? I tried the link you put in the e-mail, unfortunately, it did not work. Can you check to ensure the url is correct. Thanks!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Yeah, I think he is gone...*



heavypedal said:


> Hey Eddie!
> 
> What's with the disturbance in the force??? I tried the link you put in the e-mail, unfortunately, it did not work. Can you check to ensure the url is correct. Thanks!


I got the same email from Eddie to go to F88me and the link didnt work. I heard he resigned from MTBR


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Not much headway this week!*

196.8. I've been home sick with the flu all week, havent been to the gym once. Started as a cold for about two days, then by day three I could hardly walk, every muscle in my body hurt and all I could do was sleep. I went to the doctor and all he said was drink plenty of fluids and take tylenol, there is nothing they can do for it. Its day #6 today and I am up and around, probably wont go to the gym unitl Monday though.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

1-2-08 - 251 lbs
1-7-08 - 247 lbs
1-17-08 - 253 lbs
1-22-08 - 245 lbs
1-28-08 - 247 lbs (after a week of business travel and eating abnormal amount of carbs, happy with only 2 lb gain)

2-4-08 - 247 lbs

2-11-08 - 246 lbs

2-18-18 - 246 lbs

2-25-08- 243 lbs (I was 239 on Friday, need to start controlling my eating and snacking habits on the weekends!!)

3-3-08 - 245 lbs 
(I had a good week last week, in the gym multiple times, rode a few nights during the week, just the weekend of eating pizza and snacks is killing me I guess, also, I normally ride on the weekend, but I had to get some work done around the house, so I did not ride at all over the weekend.).

3.-10-08 - 245 lbs Didn't get in the saddle that much last week, but did make it to the gym several times. Most of the weeknights I spent overhauling the drivetrain, new crankset, new RD, new chain, new rear cassette, new shifter and brake cables, even got new clipless pedals. Got it all done Thursday evening for my first test run with the new components as a night/snow ride on Friday evening (we don't get much snow in Memphis, so the snow was a good time for us!!)

3-17-08 - 243 lbs - Never made it to the gym, couldn't get out of bed in the morning, that one hour time change killed my pattern. Howver, I did make it out to do two road rides and one quick trail ride this week. diet was shot to heck, but I was pretty active all week considering.

3-24-08 – 245 lbs – Allergies and head cold kept me down last week and didn’t make it to the gym or out for any rides during the week, got some miles in on the bike during the weekend though.

3-31-09 - 243 lbs - After a weekend of good food and beer drinking, happy with the results.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

3/15/08 - 247
3/24/08 - 243

Still have yet to get out on the bike. We just got a foot of snow this past Friday, so it may be a little while yet!


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, my low last year was 229#. I've been working my way down from a personal "high" of 265#.

Just had a chance to step on the scale neked when I first got up (how I used to measure, so my common ground for comparison) and I'm sitting at 233#...considering there has been Christmas, birthdays, easter etc. in there, to only be up 4# from last year's low is pretty good when the season is just getting into gear.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

3/24/08: Posting for the first time. Sitting at 230. Trying out the TNT diet from mens health. Not a fan of low carb but I am confident that if I can drop the weight I will keep it off. Talked to a dietician last summer and was able to stop gaining weight. Now I just want to get the weight down to a reasonable target and use the tips she gave me to keep the weight steady.
3/31 226 Hot
4/7 228.5 Not so Hot. Ate healthy but too much of it over the weekend. Not enough excercise over the weekend either. Fning AL.




Goal 185 by 12/12/08


----------



## ClockworkLemon (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's today's update:

01/01/08: 222
04/02/08: 211
11/02/08: 215
03/03/08: 212
10/03/08: 212 
17/03/08: 211
24/03/08: 209
Had a slack week, last week, and actually put on a bit of weight. Fortunately, 3 days of hiking over the weekend helped get rid of the excess, and staved off any gain from easter chocolates.


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Damn Easter Candy...*

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs.
2/4 weight: 225lbs.
2/11 weight: 223lbs.
2/18 weight 221lbs.
2/25 weight 220lbs.
3/3 weight 219lbs.
3/10 weight 218lbs.
3/17 weight 217lbs.
3/24 weight 218lbs.

Well I have been really relaxed on the intake of what I cram in my gullet lately. :smallviolin: I rode a long ride with my buddy on Saturday about a 2,700 cal ride, only to go to a Birthday Party and ate pizza, chips, dip, and cake. Sure tasted good! Then my wife told me where she had stashed the rest of the Easter candy from the kids baskets (Sorry if I just outed the Easter Bunny). :winker: I am actually riding better, feeling better and I have been doing a lot of yard work too. The wife and I planted 5 trees today. Thanks to all of you who listen to my sobbing. HAHAH. Keep in the game guys! Welcome to the newbies too.


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

02/25/08 - 333.1 lbs
03/03/08 - 327.8 lbs
03/10/08 - 329.5 lbs
03/17/08 - 327.75 lbs
03/24/08 - 321.5 lbs

down nearly 6 lbs this week, not sure exactly why but hey i'll take it! Nearly at the 1 stone (14 lbs) lost marker, getting really excited lol.

Longest ive stuck at this and starting to see results now, good luck everyone!


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

*Hit my Goal!!*

Folks, have been lurking on this forum for months and you have all motivated me greatly.

I post elsewhere on MTBR, but never here, since I was barely a clyde when I started all of this, and I was actually kind of embarrassed to compare my story to some of you. Many of the stories of major weight loss and life changes have been pretty humbling to me. It has also been extremely motivating to watch all of you shed the lbs, and struggle just as I do. I have never been a super clyde, but at one point weighed about 230. Got down to 205 to 210 about 10 years ago and pretty much maintained that weight, with occasional forays below the 200 mark. Finally got tired of that and last September decided to do something about it. I managed to get to 190 by mid Oct but many fall business trips and the holidays cut that short, and by shortly after new years, I was back up to 205. I finally started buckling down, got off the low carb thing and just started exercising(biking and running) and cutting calories(eating whatever I wanted, just slowly and in small portions). This morning I weighed and I was 180 lbs. I now weigh less than when I was in the Marines, my BP is back down in the normal range (120's/70's) and yesterday my resting HR was 43 (yes 43), but normally in the low 50's. I am running a half marathon in two weeks with a goal of finishing in under 2 hours (9 minute pace) and hope to compete in a 50 mile endurance bike race in the fall.

I have always struggled to lose the weight and keep it off, and I am sure I still will. and I know I don't qualify as a clyde any more, but just wanted to let you know it can be done. I only started mountain biking about 4 years ago, and hadn't really tried to lose any weight since then. I can guarantee you that as the weight comes off, the speed and endurance come up....and so does the fun level  . Since I now have a passion that a lighter weight is an advantage, I am sure that will help me keep the weght off. Let me tell you it was very motivating to me to back off the preload on my rear coil spring for the first time in the 3 years I have owned my bike(I have actually done it twice now) Now want to try and get to 170 by mid summer. Just gotta set new goals all the time to stay motivated.

Thanks, Keep it up everyone.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

3/10/08 - 248.9
3/24/08 - 249.8

I'm not to worried about one pound. It's probably water weight. I wasn't able to work out at all over the last two weeks. My wife was away and then we moved. On top of it, it's still too nasty to ride outside and I've totally lost the motivation to ride the trainer. So for now it is just swimming and running when I can fit it in.


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

2# in three weeks, but still dropping!

1/1/08 220
1/14/08 214
1/21/08 210
2/25/08 208
3/3/08 206
3/24/08 204

Still aiming for 185 by June 17th


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Some great stories here this week!*

Great to see this thing is still afloat. I read this forum and continue to get the stoke I need to get to my sub 200lb goal. Thanks and welcome to the lurkers, new posters, etc.

:cornut: Please continue to share some of your ups/downs and motivations...


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

2/18/08: (Start) 321.5

2/25/08: 314

3/3/08: 316 (Had the flu all week, ditched the diet....)

3/10/08: 311.5

3/17/08: 309.5

3/24/08: 309

Still didnt get on the bike this week, did hit the gym a few times... should be nice weekend here, plan to go ride finally!


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

*Where's Eddie?*

Where's Eddie our inspirational mentor?


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Eddie Resigned*

I think he resigned, then he got banned. He is over at f88me.com


----------



## C-Fed (Jan 1, 2008)

Been away from the tread for a few weeks but I'm still around & still trying to slim down. I didn't know if the thread would stay alive after Eddie's departure, but it's good to see you guys still going. Rock on.

1/28/2008: 207
2/4/2008: ??? forgot to weigh in that week
2/11/2008: 196
2/18/2008: 192 
2/25/2008: 190
3/3/2008: 189
3/10/2008: 187
3/17/2008: 186 
3/24/2008: 189! Whoa...too much fun on vacation last week. I'm back on track this week, though. 180, here I come!


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

craigstr said:


> I think he resigned, then he got banned. He is over at f88me.com


Got banned. Whats that all about?


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

Fat & Hairy said:


> Got banned. Whats that all about?


Never mind. I've seen the Ibex deal. Can't we all roll like Rodney King and get along?

Hey Eddie. Hope your still checking the thread. We're working it.

Sorry about getting the thread off track. Back to weigh ins


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Update*



craigstr said:


> 196.8. I've been home sick with the flu all week, havent been to the gym once. Started as a cold for about two days, then by day three I could hardly walk, every muscle in my body hurt and all I could do was sleep. I went to the doctor and all he said was drink plenty of fluids and take tylenol, there is nothing they can do for it. Its day #6 today and I am up and around, probably wont go to the gym unitl Monday though.


198 this morning. I've been down two weeks now with this influenza. I thought I was feeling better last weekend but then the respiratory part kicked in. I was getting very little sleep due to a horrible cough that only appeared at night. I've been on antibiotics for the last five days, I guess the sinus stuff can turn into an infection in some people which is treatable with antibiotics, so I think I have just about kicked it. I dont want to start back in the gym until I know its gone.


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

3/31/08 234# Up from last week, but not bad. Didn't race yesterday due to scheduling conflict. Today was my first commute in awhile, it felt great!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

3/31/08 - 242# Down a pound from last week, and STILL have yet to get out on the bike!!:madman:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

OK I'll give this a shot, I could stand to loose some extra pounds. Maybe this will get me to stay on a diet.

03/31/08 215lbs

So I guess I'll be back next Monday.
My second Monday and I lost a total of 2lbs. Not too much. I was 210 on Friday and over the weekend I guess I added some weight back. Keep on trucking.


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

Fat & Hairy said:


> 1/1/8 209.4lbs
> 1/17/8 205.4lbs
> 2/4/8 202lbs
> 2/16/8 199.4lbs
> ...


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

last week 230. 
3/31 226 Not bad. So do you guys post new weights each week or just edit your old post?


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

I will come back and post my monthly totals.

Jan 1st, 2008: 246.5lbs
Feb 1st, 2008: 236.5lbs (10 lost)
March 1st, 2008 : 230.0 (6.5 lost)
April 1st Goal: 203.5

Bad month, lots of business travel, rain so not a lot of outdoors time. At least I didn't backslide.

May 1st goal: 225


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Trying to lift and ride more... the treadmill is collecting dust.*

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs.
2/4 weight: 225lbs.
2/11 weight: 223lbs.
2/18 weight 221lbs.
2/25 weight 220lbs.
3/3 weight 219lbs.
3/10 weight 218lbs.
3/17 weight 217lbs.
3/24 weight 218lbs.
3/31 weight 218lbs

I have stalled which sucks, but I also ate a bunch of candy and stuff around Easter. and the day after........ and after........... and after. Anyway, my riding bros have been keeping it alive and have been hitting our local trail twice/three times a week. I notice that the last two weeks of every month I stall. Any suggestions? Is it true that I am retaining water.  And I am kinda irritable..... :madmax: HA AH Sound a like woman. LMAO


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Flu is gone and I am feeling good!!*

Weighed in at 198 last week after being down two weeks with the flu. I started training again this week but replaced my HIIT training with lower intensity cardio as my doctor told me to start slow. I also did two 80 minute base building Spinervals DVD's on my road bike mounted on a trainer. Another thing I did was add a protien powder drink two my afternoon snack which now consists of an apple and some Kashi protien powder mixed with OJ. Weighed in this morning at 193.6. I've never lost 4.4 lbs in week before, my theory is I lost it during my illness and I had some water weight last week due to all the water I was drinking at my doctor's advice. Since I started on Oct 15 2007, I've lost 29.4 lbs. My doctor ran a full blood panel as a precaution and found everything to be OK. She also ran a lipid panel, my last test was about 8-9 months ago. My total cholesterol went from 205 down to 133, my good cholesterol is a little low at 30(its always been that way), my triglycerides went from over 250 to 158, and my LDL went from 125 to 73. She also told me I can stop taking the one BP med I was taking.


----------



## a city of fools (Apr 5, 2008)

4/5/08 223 pounds


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

1-2-08 - 251 lbs
1-7-08 - 247 lbs
1-17-08 - 253 lbs
1-22-08 - 245 lbs
1-28-08 - 247 lbs (after a week of business travel and eating abnormal amount of carbs, happy with only 2 lb gain)

2-4-08 - 247 lbs

2-11-08 - 246 lbs

2-18-18 - 246 lbs

2-25-08- 243 lbs (I was 239 on Friday, need to start controlling my eating and snacking habits on the weekends!!)

3-3-08 - 245 lbs 
(I had a good week last week, in the gym multiple times, rode a few nights during the week, just the weekend of eating pizza and snacks is killing me I guess, also, I normally ride on the weekend, but I had to get some work done around the house, so I did not ride at all over the weekend.).

3.-10-08 - 245 lbs Didn't get in the saddle that much last week, but did make it to the gym several times. Most of the weeknights I spent overhauling the drivetrain, new crankset, new RD, new chain, new rear cassette, new shifter and brake cables, even got new clipless pedals. Got it all done Thursday evening for my first test run with the new components as a night/snow ride on Friday evening (we don't get much snow in Memphis, so the snow was a good time for us!!)

3-17-08 - 243 lbs - Never made it to the gym, couldn't get out of bed in the morning, that one hour time change killed my pattern. Howver, I did make it out to do two road rides and one quick trail ride this week. diet was shot to heck, but I was pretty active all week considering.

3-24-08 – 245 lbs – Allergies and head cold kept me down last week and didn’t make it to the gym or out for any rides during the week, got some miles in on the bike during the weekend though.

3-31-09 - 243 lbs - After a weekend of good food and beer drinking, happy with the results.

4-7-08 - 238 lbs - Did the Ouachita Challenge Tour on Saturday and finished within the checkpoint times . Due to heavy rains the tour was cut down from it's original 60 miles to approx 45 miles to avoid some high streams. Did 45 miles in 8-1/2 hours.


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

1/1/8 209.4lbs
1/17/8 205.4lbs
2/4/8 202lbs
2/16/8 199.4lbs
2/24/8 198.8lbs
3/2/8 196.6lbs
3/11/8 195lbs
3/30/8 194.8lbs

4/7/8 192.6lbs


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs.
2/4 weight: 225lbs.
2/11 weight: 223lbs.
2/18 weight 221lbs.
2/25 weight 220lbs.
3/3 weight 219lbs.
3/10 weight 218lbs.
3/17 weight 217lbs.
3/24 weight 218lbs.
3/31 weight 218lbs
4/7 weight 217lbs

No banter today just need to refocus myself and keep riding more. Good job ya'll!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

3/10/2008 - 245.2 lbs.
3/15/2008 - 246.8
3/24/2008 - 243.2
3/31/2008 - 241.8
4/08/2008 - 241.0


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

*Don't trust to just your scale!*

04/7/08 235# (33% bf) Another pound gained from last week. However, since the first of the year I have dropped 3% bodyfat...1% lost since LAST WEEK!!!


----------



## MikeyVT (Apr 8, 2005)

Been away from these forums for a LONG time. I sort of lost my way when it came to mt. biking last years....anyway i am back baking full swing. Saw this thread and wanted to share my story.

I am 6'-7"
January 07 - 247#
Presently - 205#

combination of just eating better and a gym membership. Also biking is much easier then it used to be. I can easily do climbs that used to give me trouble and I can maneuver my bike better as well.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Just an update on my journey to lose (and maintain, especially to maintain  )



SoDakSooner said:


> I am running a half marathon in two weeks with a goal of finishing in under 2 hours (9 minute pace) and hope to compete in a 50 mile endurance bike race in the fall.


Once again all of you keep me motivated. Pretty much have stayed at the 180 mark, but was 178.5 tonight (after a run... so that is cheating..I suppose)

Completed my half marathon goal last week.. finished in just under 1 hour and 47 minutes, beat my wildest dream of an expectation by over 3 minutes. No way could I have done that at over 200 lbs. Losing this weight is one of the best things I have done for myself, and with all the running I am now addicted to the endorphin rush. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Just need to keep pushing toward the next goal....170 lbs. If I can maintain that, I will consider this journey a success.

Keep it going, Hopefully every pound you lose will motivate you to lose another!!!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*And now, the prize*

Last week I had lost 4.4 lbs in a week and thought it was a fluke, it was, I must have lost the weight during my bout with influenza. Last week I was 193.6, today 193 even. Yesterday I picked up my prize for reaching my goal of losing 30 lbs. A 2008 Giant Glory 0. I currently ride a Titus Motolite and decided to get this to play at Northstar and some of the other FR stuff developing in Tahoe. I'm gonna go ride it today, I'm gonna have to do about a five mile climb on it to get to a decent downhill (most of the good stuff is still snow covered), it weighs about 46 lbs, so that will help burn some calories.


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

*I'm in.*

I've kept track of my weight on a monthly basis since the new year. I've made little progress though.

Here's where I am:

1/1/08 - 226
2/1/08 - 220
3/1/08 - 230
4/1/08 - 228

I'm 5'10 and have about 30% body fat. My goal is to get to 160. As you can see from the above numbers - I have not stuck to a plan. I started with South Beach, but realized that it's not a realistic long term approach - especially for someone doing physical activity.

I haven't biked in a couple of years. I'm buying a new mountain bike in the next couple of weeks. My plan is to ride everyday - have fun and burn calories at the same time. Food is the hardest part. I'm going to try and eat a lot of fruit and vegetables and cut down on processed and high fat foods. Drinking only water is also key. I have managed to kick my diet soda habit and severely curb my beer intake.

From now on, I'll post a weekly update. I love the support on this board. Look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

*First Monday Weigh In*

This is my first monday weigh in. I'm 229, naked before breakfast. My first mini-goal is to be below 220 by May 1st.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

1-2-08 - 251 lbs
1-7-08 - 247 lbs
1-17-08 - 253 lbs
1-22-08 - 245 lbs
1-28-08 - 247 lbs (after a week of business travel and eating abnormal amount of carbs, happy with only 2 lb gain)

2-4-08 - 247 lbs

2-11-08 - 246 lbs

2-18-18 - 246 lbs

2-25-08- 243 lbs (I was 239 on Friday, need to start controlling my eating and snacking habits on the weekends!!)

3-3-08 - 245 lbs 
(I had a good week last week, in the gym multiple times, rode a few nights during the week, just the weekend of eating pizza and snacks is killing me I guess, also, I normally ride on the weekend, but I had to get some work done around the house, so I did not ride at all over the weekend.).

3.-10-08 - 245 lbs Didn't get in the saddle that much last week, but did make it to the gym several times. Most of the weeknights I spent overhauling the drivetrain, new crankset, new RD, new chain, new rear cassette, new shifter and brake cables, even got new clipless pedals. Got it all done Thursday evening for my first test run with the new components as a night/snow ride on Friday evening (we don't get much snow in Memphis, so the snow was a good time for us!!)

3-17-08 - 243 lbs - Never made it to the gym, couldn't get out of bed in the morning, that one hour time change killed my pattern. Howver, I did make it out to do two road rides and one quick trail ride this week. diet was shot to heck, but I was pretty active all week considering.

3-24-08 – 245 lbs – Allergies and head cold kept me down last week and didn’t make it to the gym or out for any rides during the week, got some miles in on the bike during the weekend though.

3-31-09 - 243 lbs - After a weekend of good food and beer drinking, happy with the results.

4-7-08 - 238 lbs - Rode in the Ouachita Challenge Tour on Saturday and finished!!

4-14-08 - 238 lbs


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

3/10/2008 - 245.2 lbs.
3/15/2008 - 246.8
3/24/2008 - 243.2
3/31/2008 - 241.8
4/08/2008 - 241.0
4/14/2008 - 241.8 ----Need to eat a little better. Been slacking this past week.


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

December 1, 2007 -275 lbs 33% BF
January 1, 2008 - 255 lbs 29% BF
January 21, 2008 - No change -255 lbs 29% BF
January 28, 2008 - 254 lbs
February 4, 2008 - 252.5 lbs
February 11, 2008 - 253 lbs
February 18, 2008 - 253 lbs
February 25, 2008 - 253 lbs
March 3, 2008 - 252 lbs

After being stuck for an entire month, the first time that I've been under 250 since college:

April 14, 2008 - 249 lbs


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

RobHoss said:


> 02/25/08 - 333.1 lbs
> 03/03/08 - 327.8 lbs
> 03/10/08 - 329.5 lbs
> 03/17/08 - 327.75 lbs
> ...


hmm...

02/25/08 - 333.1 lbs
03/03/08 - 327.8 lbs
03/10/08 - 329.5 lbs
03/17/08 - 327.75 lbs
03/24/08 - 321.5 lbs
03/31/08 - 324.4 lbs
04/07/08 - 326.1 lbs
04/14/08 - 327.2 lbs

Can't believe ive let it slip the last few weeks. Weathers been ****, im getting threatened with redundancy at work, my motivation has gone out the window and the comfort eating has come back. 

Gutted:madman:


----------



## Cheese302 (Jun 19, 2007)

4/16/2008: 281


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

6'4" 226. ding ding

And I aint never gona ride no 29er either

Walk into a bike shop big and fat these days and they point you straight to the niners

I'm not big an fat I'm large and fit and I still like a bike that can corner at speed

so I got that goin anyway

pass the chips


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Good Week*

4.12.08-193 lbs
4.19.08-191.2 lbs
Got to ride the new FR bike a couple of times, what a blast. I also tackled a climb on my Titus ML that I used to time myself on regulaly, when I was in the 220's, my best time for this 4 mile climb was 36:30. First ride of the year and I make the climb in 34:15, more than 2 minutes faster and I wasnt really even pushing. I gotta say this thread has been a little lack luster since Eddie Jones demise!


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

Can the admin please remove anyone under 200lbs from this thread


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*I sure hope you are kidding!!!*



Ike Turner said:


> Can the admin please remove anyone under 200lbs from this thread


I was a clyde for a long time, I was as high as 238 a few years back, last fall I decided that it was time I got in the best shape of my life and I accomplished that, I weigh less now than I did 20 years ago and I feel as good as I did 20 years ago, maybe better!! My high BP and high cholesterol are gone. If you are serious about your post, maybe you should be removed!


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree. I may no longer qualify as a clyde but I still need the support of this thread. In my mind I will always be a clyde.


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

thank you for sharing

next


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Careful Ike*

You will find yourself banned if you keep up the attitude


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

what attitude is that?


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Go troll somewhere else!*

Dont come over here and troll on a positive thread that has had a great outcome for many people, it has changed peoples live's for the better.


----------



## Kingdomseeder (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, it seems like forever since I posted last, but have kept up with how you guys are doing. It continues to give me encouragement. I just have not dropped any more weight for quite a while now so have posted nothing new. My wife and I purchased new road bikes so that we could get more pedaling in and have already logged over 100 miles in the last week and a half but I am staying steady around 210. I am hoping that things will start to change a little more now that we have good riding weather. I have noticed that clothes do fit a little different now though. Keep up the good work because it is keeping me motivated. Thanks fellow clydes


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

1-2-08 - 251 lbs
1-7-08 - 247 lbs
1-17-08 - 253 lbs
1-22-08 - 245 lbs
1-28-08 - 247 lbs (after a week of business travel and eating abnormal amount of carbs, happy with only 2 lb gain)

2-4-08 - 247 lbs

2-11-08 - 246 lbs

2-18-18 - 246 lbs

2-25-08- 243 lbs (I was 239 on Friday, need to start controlling my eating and snacking habits on the weekends!!)

3-3-08 - 245 lbs 
(I had a good week last week, in the gym multiple times, rode a few nights during the week, just the weekend of eating pizza and snacks is killing me I guess, also, I normally ride on the weekend, but I had to get some work done around the house, so I did not ride at all over the weekend.).

3.-10-08 - 245 lbs Didn't get in the saddle that much last week, but did make it to the gym several times. Most of the weeknights I spent overhauling the drivetrain, new crankset, new RD, new chain, new rear cassette, new shifter and brake cables, even got new clipless pedals. Got it all done Thursday evening for my first test run with the new components as a night/snow ride on Friday evening (we don't get much snow in Memphis, so the snow was a good time for us!!)

3-17-08 - 243 lbs - Never made it to the gym, couldn't get out of bed in the morning, that one hour time change killed my pattern. Howver, I did make it out to do two road rides and one quick trail ride this week. diet was shot to heck, but I was pretty active all week considering.

3-24-08 – 245 lbs – Allergies and head cold kept me down last week and didn’t make it to the gym or out for any rides during the week, got some miles in on the bike during the weekend though.

3-31-09 - 243 lbs - After a weekend of good food and beer drinking, happy with the results.

4-7-08 - 238 lbs - Rode in the Ouachita Challenge Tour on Saturday and finished!!

4-14-08 - 238 lbs

4-21-08 - 238 lbs, able to get to the gym, but not able to get any saddle time last week.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

3/10/2008 - 245.2 lbs.
3/15/2008 - 246.8
3/24/2008 - 243.2
3/31/2008 - 241.8
4/08/2008 - 241.0
4/14/2008 - 241.8
4/21/2008 - 240.4 --Did 23 miles of local trails Sunday. Definitely NOT in shape!! LOL.


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

*2nd Week Weight In*

4/14/08 - 229
4/21/08 - 230 - went a little crazy with food near the end of the week. Back on track.


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*What's with hostile environment?*

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs.
2/4 weight: 225lbs.
2/11 weight: 223lbs.
2/18 weight 221lbs.
2/25 weight 220lbs.
3/3 weight 219lbs.
3/10 weight 218lbs.
3/17 weight 217lbs.
3/24 weight 218lbs.
3/31 weight 218lbs
4/7 weight 217lbs
4/14 weight 222lbs:eekster: Anniversary and my birthday...
4/21 weight 217lbs. :thumbsup:

I have been away from this thread for a few weeks, mostly shame for the extra lbs....  I was enjoying catching up with the thread but noticed some rude comments from a newb. We have bestowed "honorary clyde" status to those of us who made their goals Craigstr, Fat& Hairy, etc. These guys continue to work hard at this. Their inspiration and continued successes should be acknowledged rather than banned. Stay positive Ike and eat something if you are irritable....


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Nice!!*

[ Stay positive Ike and eat something if you are irritable....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

lighten up

no pun intended


----------



## story mt biker (Jan 29, 2008)

When I decided to start mountain biking again last summer I weighed in at 286 lbs and 26% body fat. Now after destroying a Gary Fisher on countless miles of the Ouachita and Womble trails in Arkansas I am down to 218 and 6% bodyfat. I look so much better I have motivated two of my life long buddies to start riding with me and even joined a race team as thier only Clydedale member. Biking has changed my life and hopfully extended it for a several more years, (unless I kill myself trying to go to fast, lol). I am working to slowly lower my body weight and maybe trim a little more bodyfat (some where arond 3%) but I really doubt if Ill ever get below 200 lbs, I mean I weigh less now than I did in ninth grade. Happy trails and everyone keep up the good work.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

I just did the Ouachita Challenge-Tour and I can see why you enjoy riding so much. Great trail system.


----------



## story mt biker (Jan 29, 2008)

*The OC*

That is awesome. I was a Marshall at several different locations on Saturday during the tour and I rode on Sunday in the 60 mile race. The Womble passes within a mile of my house so I am on it or the ORT almost everyday. Glad you enjoyed our trails and be sure and come back soon and see the rest. The OC covers the roughest parts of the MTB open sections of the ORT. There are other sections that are a lot more fun to ride.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Finally hit the goal but..*



craigstr said:


> 4.12.08-193 lbs
> 4.19.08-191.2 lbs
> Got to ride the new FR bike a couple of times, what a blast. I also tackled a climb on my Titus ML that I used to time myself on regulaly, when I was in the 220's, my best time for this 4 mile climb was 36:30. First ride of the year and I make the climb in 34:15, more than 2 minutes faster and I wasnt really even pushing. I gotta say this thread has been a little lack luster since Eddie Jones demise!


4.26.08-189.6
My original goal was 190 but I think I am going to keep going and try to get to 180. My body fat is still 19% so I have more to lose. It was originally as high as 34% when I was in the low 220's.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

November 1st 198
April 20 221


being in a cast sucks....surgery to remove pins next week....bike riding, gym and diet next...oh and strict ration of beers

goal is 190 to 195 by July 1st


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

4/14 - 229
4/21 - 230
4/28 - 229

My back and forth behavior is balancing out on the scale - half of the time I'm good with food and exercise. The other half - I'm not. I can't seem to go long enough to develop good habits. I will keep trying though.


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

1-27-2003: 267
4-28-2008: 217

Height: 5' 8" 
age: 39


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

*First weigh in....*

4/28/08.... 228#, 5'10", 32 yo


----------



## speedpelet (Mar 17, 2008)

*My first weigh in*

4/21/08 243#
4/28/08 241#


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

3/10/2008 - 245.2 lbs.
3/15/2008 - 246.8
3/24/2008 - 243.2
3/31/2008 - 241.8
4/08/2008 - 241.0
4/14/2008 - 241.8
4/21/2008 - 240.4 
4/30/2008 - 243.8 Slacking once again, Gotta stop that!!


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

Fat & Hairy said:


> 1/1/8 209.4lbs
> 1/17/8 205.4lbs
> 2/4/8 202lbs
> 2/16/8 199.4lbs
> ...


5/2/8 191.6lbs

Sorry about the double post. I couldn't figure out how to make it disappear.


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

1/1/8 209.4lbs
1/17/8 205.4lbs
2/4/8 202lbs
2/16/8 199.4lbs
2/24/8 198.8lbs
3/2/8 196.6lbs
3/11/8 195lbs
3/30/8 194.8lbs
4/7/8 192.6lbs


5/2/8 191.6lbs


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

6'4" ; 225; 9 3/4 inches cut


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

3/10/2008 - 245.2 lbs.
3/15/2008 - 246.8
3/24/2008 - 243.2
3/31/2008 - 241.8
4/08/2008 - 241.0
4/14/2008 - 241.8
4/21/2008 - 240.4
4/30/2008 - 243.8 
5/5/2008 - 239.0


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*5.3.08 - 188.2 lbs*



craigstr said:


> 4.26.08-189.6
> My original goal was 190 but I think I am going to keep going and try to get to 180. My body fat is still 19% so I have more to lose. It was originally as high as 34% when I was in the low 220's.


Down to 18.1% BF, this brings my total to 35 lbs lost since 10.15.07. I've gone from size 38 waist to a size 32. I took measurements back when I was 223, I've lost 6" in my waist, 6" in my chest, gained 1" in both biceps, lost 1" in both thighs and calves. It is amazing what my weight loss has done to my riding. I can clear hills that I used to have to drop down to my granny gear in my middle ring now. I compare rides I did in the past from my garmin gps data with the same rides now and I am averaging 2-2.5 mph average speed increase.


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

bigfekk said:


> December 1, 2007 -275 lbs 33% BF
> January 1, 2008 - 255 lbs 29% BF
> January 21, 2008 - No change -255 lbs 29% BF
> January 28, 2008 - 254 lbs
> ...


May 5, 2008 - 247 lbs


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

4/14 - 229
4/21 - 230
4/28 - 229
5/5 - 231 

Can't seem to get on track. I'm starting the South Beach Diet today.


----------



## Suge Knight (Feb 14, 2004)

*weigh in*

5/5-285lbs


----------



## Hellbringer (May 3, 2008)

5/5/2008 - 280.0

Mike


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, it's been a busy busy past few months since my last check in. Shop has been getting crazier and crazier...and have been getting in at least one solid road ride with good amount of hill work every week...as well as starting 6weeks ago a Wednesday Night Cross Country race series htat happens every Wednesday night.

Hadn't had much to bring to the table here....been staying solid at 234lbs.:madman:

BUT....I won my Clydesdale class at last nights race. BooooYaaahhhh!! After creaping into the top five and placing third the last two weeks I finally got the win last night. STOKED! So of course I had to weigh myself this morning to see if it was a weight loss that did it....nope....just three real hard rides last weekend. Friday 38miles with loads of hills on the road bike where I was sore in the afternoon because of it. Sunday 6hours of downhill shuttles(good core strenght stuff!) and then a 3hr xc ride on Monday in the blazing afternoon sun with some very steep slow granny ring grinding climbs. Rested on Tuesday and nailed it Wednesday night. Schweeet.:thumbsup:

5/8/08-->234lbs.

<<<<<<1/2/08-->258lbs
1/9/08-->249lbs
1/16/08-->244lbs
1/23/08-->241lbs
1/30/08-->237lbs

2/6/08-->241lbs(went to Grand Canyon SuperBowl weekend and hiked in and out in two days, and still wound up gaining a few pounds! I blame it on muscle building! ;-) )

2/13/08-->237lbs
Back down a few. 
Now heading off for ten days of wrenching during Tour of Cali and eating the buffet food every day....gonna be hard not to gain a few pounds. DOH! Loads of Stress and an abundance of good rich foods....not looking good for next wednesdays weigh-in.>>>>>


----------



## eljugador (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a bunch of losers on this thread. 


Congrats.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

eljugador said:


> Looks like a bunch of losers on this thread.
> 
> Congrats.


Congrats. I just reported your post. Hope you enjoyed your (short) visit!:thumbsup:


----------



## eljugador (May 11, 2008)

Woah! -- you took it all wrong. I'm a fellow fat guy 6'6" 350. I see all the weight you guys lost (hence a bunch of losers). Heart felt congrats seemed in order.

Sorry if you didn't get what I assumed would be taken as an obvious and sincere compliment.


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

:rockon: I think they were referring to our weight loss. I took it as a compliment.


----------



## eljugador (May 11, 2008)

I meant it as a compliment!


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

*5/12/08 Weigh In*

4/14 - 229
4/21 - 230
4/28 - 229
5/5 - 231
5/12 - 233

No going so well.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

AL29er said:


> Well, kinda missed the beginning of this but I will log on here. Old stuff is off the cuff. I fluctuated up to about 230lb after college, dropped to 215lb for about 6 months. Since then I have been clinging onto the heavy side of 230lb. I made a conscious effort this new years to drop back to a more healthy weight of 210-220lb. So far so good. Not much riding, just a better diet and lower intake. I stalled at 228-230lb for a while, but am again dropping. I am not sure weekly is going to show a huge difference personally, but I will update as progress towards the goal is made.
> 
> I am 6'3" so charts say I should be 200lb (I would be happy pushing 210-215lb)
> 
> ...


Can't edit the original post anymore, so quoted it. New weigh in list, going to have to get back on the wagon...

5/12/08 - 229lb :madman: (too much stress and beer from buying a house)


----------



## Suge Knight (Feb 14, 2004)

*5/12 Weigh In*



Suge Knight said:


> 5/5-285lbs


5/12 = 283 and on my way to the gym tonight

You guys are inspiring. Reading thru these posts and seeing the lbs being lost which we all know doesn't come easilly. Congrats to all you losers! Keep pushing!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*188.2 No Change*

No change since last week, I did a little experiment. I rode 4 of the seven days of the week, all hammerfests. I went to the gym the other two days. With all the activity, I was incredibly hungry. I frayed from my normal diet and ate quite a few more calories, probably close to 3100 a day, up from my 2400. I maintained my weight. I want to get down to 183 and maintain it, this little experiment proves I can.


----------



## Hellbringer (May 3, 2008)

5/5/2008 - 280.0
5/13/2008 - 279.2


Mike


----------



## duff76 (Jun 1, 2006)

First weigh in.

5/13/2008- 294


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

June 2007- 6'3" and 300lbs
1-5-08: 285ish 
3-12-08: 275
5-13-08: 263 and 700 singlespeed miles in '08

almost 40 pounds down from last year at this time! woot! in the last couple months i have started racing and did my first commute to work today. hoping for 250 by june now that warmer weather is here


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

*5/19/08 Weigh In*

4/14 - 229
4/21 - 230
4/28 - 229
5/5 - 231
5/12 - 233
5/19 - 231


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*5.17.08 187.2 17.1% Bf*



craigstr said:


> Down to 18.1% BF, this brings my total to 35 lbs lost since 10.15.07.
> I had a really busy week at work and didnt go to the gym once. I did ride twice and did some climbing on my FR bike that is 47+ lbs. I think my weight is probably lower because I weighed myself after eating lunch and drinking a quart of water.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

1st ever weigh in here... my bike should be here today or tommarow or so says the shop...
was up over 330 (estemate 335-340 but not sure as home scales don't go over 330) just 2 months ago... started eating better and working around the house and on my car... 
5/19/08 - 309#


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I've been as high as 280, but I went to the doctor about a week and a half ago because I was sick and was amazed that I weighed in at 225 fully clothed for the first time in a LONG time. Probably since the beginning of college. I've noticed a pretty big change in the past year or so (probably felt about 10lbs. lighter) and thought I was in the 230's, but not in the 220's. My goal is to hit 200. Don't know if that is practical. I've always hit a plateau at 220. I haven't been under 200 since middle school and even then, I was still growing, so...

yeah...

5/7 ~225lbs 

I need to get a naked weight after I visit the toilet in the morning.:lol:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

coachjon said:


> June 2007- 6'3" and 300lbs
> 1-5-08: 285ish
> 3-12-08: 275
> 5-13-08: 263 and 700 singlespeed miles in '08


5-20-08: 261 lbs and 802 singlespeed miles this year:thumbsup: lighter than i have been in 7 years


----------



## duff76 (Jun 1, 2006)

5-13-08: 294
5-20-08: 292

It was a pretty lazy weekend with the cold and rainy weekend though.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Not Monday, but weighed in at 209 in my skivvies two hours ago.
Two hundo, I'm comin back baby!
(stupid weightlifting and muscles getting in my way : P )


----------



## duff76 (Jun 1, 2006)

5-13-08:294
5-20-08:292
5-26-08:290


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*5.26.08 186.6*



craigstr said:


> craigstr said:
> 
> 
> > Down to 18.1% BF, this brings my total to 35 lbs lost since 10.15.07.
> ...


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

4/14 - 229
4/21 - 230
4/28 - 229
5/5 - 231
5/12 - 233
5/19 - 231
5/26 - 231

On track with my new diet. :thumbsup:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#

didn't get to ride much, car troubles and family stuff ate most of my time this week along with the nasty side effects of the meds the doc has me on grr...


----------



## Big Rich (Sep 26, 2004)

*I lost most of my weight several years ago*

but I can definitely offer pointers and tips about keeping it off. I went from a high of 318 down to 229. I play football also, and 229 was too light for O line so I have settled on 245 during football season and 235 between seasons. I just lower the weights and ramp up the cardio and I drop 10 (climbing is easier!). It's been 2.5 or 3 years since I dropped from 290. Went from a 48 waist to a 36 and a 21" shirt collar to an 18.5".

Riding with a computer, keeping track of ride totals, the gym when its raining, lifting and not just cardio, using a jumprope, oatmeal in the morning, no bread, lettuce at night when you are hungry (instead of cereal, etc) are tips that have helped me out, big time. Also, if you don;t know what a kettle bell is....look into it. Really helped me.

-Medium Rich (formerly Big Rich)

6'1" 245 
Dale City, VA

Having like 5 personal trainers on my football team for motivation helps too.

Give yourself a cheat day. Be militant about food for 6 days and the eat whatever on the seventh day. You wont be as tempted on other days and it makes it all worth it. Plus you won't be "that guy" when you and your buds go out.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

coachjon said:


> 5-20-08: 261 lbs and 802 singlespeed miles this year:thumbsup: lighter than i have been in 7 years


5-28-08: 257 lbs and 964 singlespeed miles. 7 lbs to go for goal #1 and a tattoo :thumbsup:


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

5.7.2008 225lbs
5.29.2008 221lbs

Not sure if that is water or food/waste weight or what. I'm not doing anything different. Got my wife a Wii Fit so we'll see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

1/08 213
2/08 215
3/08 217
4/08 220
5/08 223

Liv'n large here


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Wait, aren't you going the wrong direction? :lol:


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

No time to ride with business and kids sports...but I do crack a cold one and tweek on my bike in the garage now and again adding light weight stuff. I think I knocked off like 40 grams


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Ike Turner said:


> No time to ride with business and kids sports...but I do crack a cold one and tweek on my bike in the garage now and again adding light weight stuff. I think I knocked off like 40 grams


awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Just like before, it isn't Monday, and I weighed in at 209.
Not too shabby, considering I've been laid up with ankle and groin injuries, topped off with both thumbs, so limited gym time.
Shooting to be consistantly at two hundo by the end of july.


----------



## Kingdomseeder (Jun 10, 2006)

I still am hanging in there, just not much progress. I stopped posting b4 because of no progress. Here is the latest

1/07/08 216 lbs
1/14/08 213 lbs
1/21/08 216 lbs
1/28 213 again
Feb 05, 08 212lbs
Feb 11, 08 210lbs
03/03/08 @ 213 lbs again
3/10/08 213, no progress
5/30/08 208 lbs
6/02/08 206 lbs
6/09/08 208 lbs
I guess if I can get below 200 b4 the end of the year, I should be happy, seeing as how it hasn't been like that for about 12 years


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

First time posting in this thread. Trying to get my ass more in shape.

5/31=210.

How many rides are you guys doing weekly? I manage 3-4 days.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

1/1 - 226
1/28 - 218.5
2/10 - 215
2/17 - 215
2/24 - 215
3/3 - 213

3/11 - 213


Well guys, it's a minor miracle as I've not been doing well since 3/11. I have a disc problem in my back and I'm off the bike for 3+ weeks now, I'm trying to watch my diet but it's tough. I've been cleared to walk for my back and I'm trying to walk at least 1hr a day. 

The diet has been so-so...

but, in a miracle...

6/1 - 217 lbs. ONLY up 4 lbs since March 11th. I'm likely off the MTB for at least 3-4 weeks still as I pushed things too much yesterday doing yard work.

So, I'm going to start posting here again as some level of motivation to eat healthy.

My goal, to be at 210 still by July. Going to be diet and walking for now.

I figure losing weight will only help my back.


----------



## duff76 (Jun 1, 2006)

5-13-08:294
5-20-08:292
5-26-08:290
6-01-08:287

The diet is still not on track but I am getting there. I now have the wife interested in biking and she has even planned out weekly rides. I need to upgrade her bike though, her old heavy dept. store bike just isn't cutting it. If she gets a new one I get one, right?


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

coachjon said:


> 5-28-08: 257 lbs and 964 singlespeed miles.


6-1-08: 260 lbs and 1040 singlespeed miles this year. Gained a bit; some bad: Too many brews on Saturday, some good; some really tough workouts and my legs are feeling bigger

250lbs by 6-30!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#

on the right track, rode about 35 miles this week, all on pavment, mostly family rides (much slower paced) or towing the kids in the kiddie trailer thingie... few more weeks of this and i'll be under 300# for the first time in way to many years.


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

4/14 - 229
4/21 - 230
4/28 - 229
5/5 - 231
5/12 - 233
5/19 - 231
5/26 - 231
6/2 - 234 (all time high) 

I started a plan that allows me to eat whatever on the weekends. Guess what - I did and gained a lot of weight. I realize the need to have a free meal or dessert now and then - but a two days of binge eating and fast food will not work. I need to re-examine my new diet plans.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

hdo_1975 said:


> 4/14 - 229
> 4/21 - 230
> 4/28 - 229
> 5/5 - 231
> ...


perhaps... weigh in on friday... BEFORE the free for all day(s)... gives you the week to recover and make progress...


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

Well my plan as of now is use the treadmill for 20 mins 2-3 times a week( I really don't like using the treadmill, but I feel awesome after I do), and bike whenever I can fit it in my schedule. 

It's really worth it to take your diet/exercise seriously. I hope to be around(within 2 or 3 lbs) 200 by the end of this month. I am stoked to be in shape for once. I know it sounds corny but if we can all get a little motivation from eachother then you might be more likely to not have a double quarter pounder with a large fry and a 500 calorie drink.:thumbsup:

My high was 225/230. I'm at 208-210 now.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#

on the right track, rode about 35 miles this week, all on pavment, mostly family rides (much slower paced) or towing the kids in the kiddie trailer thingie... few more weeks of this and i'll be under 300# for the first time in way to many years


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

*Midweek update...*

June 2007- 6'3" and 300lbs
1-5-08: 285ish
3-12-08: 275
5-13-08: 263 and 700 singlespeed miles in '08
5-20-08: 261 lbs and 802 singlespeed miles 
5-28-08: 257 lbs and 964 singlespeed miles
6-1-08: 260 lbs and 1040 singlespeed miles (no commutes to work:skep: )
6-4-08: 256 lbs and back on track! 1061 SS miles. Just checked the body fat % today for the first time and was at 21.1%; BMI of 35, just a couple more stats I wanna track. Also using fitday.com to track my calorie consumption vs. calories burned.

BTW, BMI might be the biggest crock of SH*T ever! I could get down to 225 and be ripped to the max and still be obese


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

donalson said:


> 5/19/08 - 309#
> 5/26/08 - 309#
> 6/02/08 - 307#
> 
> on the right track, rode about 35 miles this week, all on pavment, mostly family rides (much slower paced) or towing the kids in the kiddie trailer thingie... few more weeks of this and i'll be under 300# for the first time in way to many years


good work dude! keep it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#

not much time spent in the saddle... also had taco's the night before and grilled last night (mmm steak)... so not a good week but i didn't gain...


----------



## wilheldp (Jun 7, 2008)

I weigh myself every day, but really only update my weight on my tracking software when I am below a 5 lb increment for several straight days. For instance, I didn't start telling people that I was down to 255 until I had no weigh-ins over 255 for about a week. These aren't Mondays, but here is my progression...

1/31/08 - 296
2/17/08 - 290
3/2/08 - 285
3/13/08 - 280
3/25/08 - 275
4/13/08 - 270
4/29/08 - 265
5/15/08 - 260
5/31/08 - 255

So it's been pretty steady at 5 lbs every 2 weeks or so. I'm hoping to be under 250 within the next week, but I'm getting some wild fluctuations in water weight due to the heat in the area (95 degrees with 50+% humidity).


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

*6/9 weigh in*

4/14 - 229
4/21 - 230
4/28 - 229
5/5 - 231
5/12 - 233
5/19 - 231
5/26 - 231
6/2 - 234 (all time high) 
6/9 - 229 - more exercise is the key along with my new diet - 227 is my goal for next week


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

1/1 - 226
1/28 - 218.5
2/10 - 215
2/17 - 215
2/24 - 215
3/3 - 213

3/11 - 213


6/1 - 217

6/9 - 214.5


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

As always, it's not monday...
but unlike the last two times, it's not wednesday either!
gotta keep you guys on your toes.

This morning, in gym shorts/t-shirt/compression shorts/and socks, weighed in at a whopping 208 lbs.
I need to get back to the gym more, since based on my diet for the past week, what I lost was mostly muscle.
must...lift...more


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Well this is a Friday update cause I have been away from the computer...

June 2007- 6'3" and 300lbs
1-5-08: 285ish
3-12-08: 275
5-13-08: 263 and 700 singlespeed miles in '08
5-20-08: 261 lbs and 802 singlespeed miles
5-28-08: 257 lbs and 964 singlespeed miles
6-1-08: 260 lbs and 1040 singlespeed miles (no commutes to work )
6-4-08: 256 lbs and back on track! 1061 SS miles.
6-13-08: 250 lbs, 1128.5 singlespeed miles YTD and 17 miles running (gonna start keeping track also)

I have reached my first goal of losing 50 pounds! I am going to get a bike themed tattoo as a reward Now I want to get to 225 by September. 79 days to go! My reward for that will be a new wardrobe!


----------



## DKuehn (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm 6'1" and in Feb I was 270, today I was 228. My goal is 185. I still have a long way to go, but I already feel 100 times better.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

DKuehn said:


> I'm 6'1" and in Feb I was 270, today I was 228. My goal is 185. I still have a long way to go, but I already feel 100 times better.


good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
5/16/08 - 302#

i'm down to the last notch in my belt which is a great feeling... i'm not feeling nearly as tired as i was 30# ago... I also look a lot smaller, rolls are going away and such... i wish i would have done the weekly pic thing for progress tracking... that starts this week 

when i get myself under 300# it'll be the 1st time i'll have been in the 200's in longer then i can recall it's been at least 3 years, prob closer to 5... we didn't keep a scale in the house for so long.


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack...*

1/14/08 weight: 230lbs.
1/21/08 weight: 228lbs.
1/28 weigth still 228lbs.
2/4 weight: 225lbs.
2/11 weight: 223lbs.
2/18 weight 221lbs.
2/25 weight 220lbs.
3/3 weight 219lbs.
3/10 weight 218lbs.
3/17 weight 217lbs.
3/24 weight 218lbs.
3/31 weight 218lbs
4/7 weight 217lbs
4/14 weight 222lbs Anniversary and my birthday...
4/21 weight 217lbs.
4/28-6/9 weight fluctuated between the 217-222lbs range:skep: 
6/16 weight 222lbs

Between wrapping up the end of the school year and a recent bike accident (damn clipls!) I have bulked back up. However, I'm back to commit to my sub 200lb. goal. I'm also stoked to see so many positive goals and people reaching them. :thumbsup: I am truly looking at the food/diet thing and getting back into the saddle this week and beyond. Let me know of any routines/successes that are working.. Thanks guys!


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

4/14 - 229
4/21 - 230
4/28 - 229
5/5 - 231
5/12 - 233
5/19 - 231
5/26 - 231
6/2 - 234 (all time high) 
6/9 - 229 - more exercise is the key along with my new diet - 227 is my goal for next week
6/13 - 231 - weekends are the problem - need to quit treating it as a free for all


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Wondered if you fine people mind me joining this excellent way of shedding the pounds. I have been on my program for four weeks now and it's coming off slowly, but from the visual aspect, it's certainly showing. Here are the stats so far, my aim is 220lb-

26/05/08 248lb (Start)
01/06/08 246lb
08/06/08 244lb
15/06/08 244lb
22/08/08 243lb


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

Haven't checked in a while......but things are going well down 30 pounds so far in 08'

1/1/08 - 233 lbs.
2/17/08 - 220 lbs.
6/16/08 - 203 lbs.

Originally wanted to get down to 195, but now being at 203 with how much I have been losing the past few weeks, looks like 185 to 190 is going to be within reach this summer. 

Also about 5 weeks to the Laramie Enduro and it looks like I will have to remove myself from the Clydesdale class....not there yet, but only 4 pounds away. Man is it easier to ride now!!!!


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

Haven't checked in a while......but things are going well down 30 pounds so far in 08'

1/1/08 - 233 lbs.
2/17/08 - 220 lbs.
6/16/08 - 203 lbs.

Originally wanted to get down to 195, but now being at 203 with how much I have been losing the past few weeks, looks like 185 to 190 is going to be within reach this summer. 

Also about 5 weeks to the Laramie Enduro and it looks like I will have to remove myself from the Clydesdale class....not there yet, but only 4 pounds away. Man is it easier to ride now!!!!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#

it's progress but not what i was wanting... I realy need to buckle down and start eating brakefast regularly... i did see 299# at some point durring the week... but today it's 301 this morning... time to do my myo measurments now... I plan to start some weigh resistance stuff soon which will speed up weight loss (muscle burns A LOT more calories then fat does)... still funny overall... we go out to eat or even eat at home and i just can't eat nearly what i used to eat... i've gotten to where i've learned that and order a smaller meal... good for the wallet 

*edit* i've been keeping track of my body fat % via a body fat calc spreadsheet and a myo tape... while not exact it does give me some numbers to keep track of everything beyond just weight (loosing muscle mass is bad even in the name of weight loss)

started on 5/28/08 @ 309 lbs... my body fat % is down by 3.86% my lean body mass is up 7lbs and my body fat down by 15lbs... i wish i'd kept track the entire time... it's nice to see progress...


----------



## mcrent100 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Congats to all in this thread!!*

I wish I had found this thread months ago. Very cool to have somewhere to go keep you motivates. I have come from a weight of 250ish and am now 175 and almost to my 170 goal. I started in August of 2006. 230 came pretty fast then 215 was next but not so fast then 200 came really fast 2 months after I hit 215 for a while. Then went to 190 at about 2 to 3 pounds a week. 180 was a ***** and I was at that point for 6 months with no weight loss and about a 8 pound rebound over the 2007 holidays. Once I got back to being good again I dropped to 180 pretty fast (3 pounds a week). Then I got stuck again at 180. But finally about a nmonth ago I started creeping lower again and have been in this 174 to 175.5 range for a couple weeks now...I just wanted to post this to help those who have come to a point where nothing is happeng to inspire to not give up. On my way down when I would reach a weight where nothing was happeng I would change my routine and try to do more interval type workouts to shock my system into something new. I have drastically changed my eating habits from before and really do not miss the crap food I used to shovel down my throat. I treat myselve to pretty much whatever I want to eat one day a week but only I I have been good all week ( not perfect but good).I also got a buddy to stasrt doing the better eating thing and more excercise after he started to see my results. It has madde it much easier. We keep each other in check if we go to breakfast or lunch on the weekend. My wife is also supportive and seems to enjoy the new me if you know what I mean. That was an extra perk I did not think about:thumbsup: .

enough rant.. I wish you all the best of luck!!!!!
and it gets easier the more reults you see

Started 250ish 8/06 34% body fat
Now 175 6/08 17% body fat goal of 170


----------



## supersportgsxr6 (Mar 17, 2008)

6-17-08 225lbs
6-23-08 221.5lbs


----------



## mooddude (Jun 23, 2008)

Great thread. In 2006 I weighted in at 205# at my last MTB race. After that summer I stopped MTBing and now weight in at :

6/23/08 - 225#

Goal - 205# by the end of 08 fall by MTBing and eating right! 
I will keep you posted on the progress or lack of?


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#

not the direction i'm wanting to go on the scale... however i did spend a good bit of time this week with very sore muscles (various workouts + lots of yard work and work on the car)... my body fat tracker is telling me that i still lost a good bit of body fat and am up in the lean body mass department... i'm going on "vacation" down to FL to visit family for the next month (just moved from down there this winter)... bike is coming and there are a few pretty good trails down there so i'll get to rock them, if i can bear the heat... also plan on bringing home our weigh machine on the trip home (didn't have room)... and while i'm there i'll be able to work out on it and get started on some serious weight training... while i don't want to overly bulk up i don't mind being classified as "overweight" per my BMI as long as I've got a resonably low body fat %.

yes this is why i keep track... i can see good even when the scale says something else


----------



## krassanova (Jun 29, 2008)

I stumbled on to mtbr a few days ago for the first time, and I'm glad I found this website and this thread. I just started my program last week after finally deciding to do something about growing out of all my clothes, and feeling like total crap most of the time. My excuse is that I have been working full time and going back for my MBA part time and I didn't make any time for fitness...so I ended up with FATNESS. Well, I completed my degree, and am devoting the extra time I've found to getting back into shape.

06/23/08 - 253lbs
06/30/08 - 246.5lbs

I have changed my diet, and started the Mens Health "Belly Off" workout. I am riding on my cardio days...and with the huge hills near my house, it's definitely been a challenge. I know that this isn't a short road, but my overall goal is 185lbs. I have a 10 week goal of 225lbs. The 10 week mark is 9/6/2008. I'm competing against a buddy of mine who is at 270, and is also getting back into riding. We both let our bikes collect dust in our garages for a few years, but are making each other accountable for our fitness and plan on doing some long rides together this summer just for fun.

Good luck to all my brother clydes out there!


----------



## pistolero (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm a newb on mtbr. Just bought my bike on the 4th. Today is the 30th. When I got the bike I was right at 220 lbs. (And I'm only 5'6"  )
I said that day that before the 4th of July I'd lose 10 pounds to put me at 210. Then under 200 by August 21, when I turn 39.
Anyway I haven't looked in the clydesdale forum before then this thread title caught my eye from the front page and it just happens to be Monday.
So today I'm down 13 to 207 so I figure I'll make 205 easy by my target day Friday. Think it would be OK to have a "cheat day" for the holiday? Meaning some pizza and beer.
BTW happy 4th big guys and God bless America.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

I forgot to post last weeks weight, might not have bothered, for all the riding and gym work and a concious effort to keep to healthy eating - no change. I am hoping for more success tomorrow when I weigh in again.

26/05/08 248lb (Start)
01/06/08 246lb
08/06/08 244lb
15/06/08 244lb
22/07/08 243lb
29/07/08 243lb

Holding out for tomorrow!


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*And today borught?*



lornibear said:


> I forgot to post last weeks weight, might not have bothered, for all the riding and gym work and a concious effort to keep to healthy eating - no change. I am hoping for more success tomorrow when I weigh in again.
> 
> 26/05/08 248lb (Start)
> 01/06/08 246lb
> ...


05/07/08 242lb

It's coming off but very slowly, I might try two phys sessions per day:thumbsup:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#

fun week... left MI for FL last monday afternoon. spending the month down here with family (in-laws, bro-in-law is getting married)... anyway i knew this would be a bad week, any time my family gets togeth in means it's time to eat... good southern cooking (which means lots of fat and grease)... 1st few days here i could feel myself not feeling great, last few days i've been much better... that being said i'm not 100% sure this scale is accurate... picked up one at the store (forgot to bring ours) and the numbers get wonky one sec it'll say i'm under 300 next up to 320... mother in laws seems to say i'm much closer to 300#... but it's a dial scale and i can't read it down to the lb measurment... i think i'll be returning the scale and getting another one... also forgot my mayo tape so will pick one of them up while i'm in town tonight. On the plus side i have my bike and have managed a few nice rides (all road so far)... next week i plan to get out to the trails... also have a nice weigh system to use... just have to dig it out from under the stuff piled on it...

heres for a better next week...


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Holding Steady*

I havent checked in since 5.26.08 when I was 186.6. I've only been able to get to the gym about once a week but I have been riding 3 times a week. I have relaxed my diet as all the riding makes my appetite skyrocket. I am still trying to eat clean but have sucumbed to the occasional beer or maragarita. I am holding steady at about 188-189 with the relaxed diet. Its just too hard to only eat 2200 calories a day when you are riding 20-25 miles. My body fat has leveled off at about 18% (measured with electronic calipers). My plan is to maintain my current weight until fall then go on a cut and try to get down to 175 lbs and about 12% body fat.


----------



## krassanova (Jun 29, 2008)

krassanova said:


> 06/23/08 - 253lbs
> 06/30/08 - 246.5lbs


7/7/08 - 245lbs

I leveled off a little bit this week by dropping only a pound and a half. I celebrated the 4th of July holiday with some BBQ and a few too many carbs and empty calories from beer. It was LIGHT beer, but not light enough.

Anyway, I am keeping up with my workouts, and am noticing improvement in my flexibility and endurance on rides. My clothes are fitting better now too, and I was able to wear some pants that I haven't been able to wear for about a year.

Anyway, the holiday is over, and now I need to stoke my fires and get my motivation level back up. I'm glad the weigh-in's take place on a Monday, as it helps curb the cheating feelings I get on the weekends!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#

scale was all over the place... still not happy with it's consistincy (ya i know sounds funny lol)... the number changes every time i get on it... the 307 just shows the most often... however it gives very consistant numbers for bodyfat% and water% ratio... drink a lot of water (i hop on post ride and see my water has jumped a good bit (imagine that 2L of water in under 2 hrs will do that i suppose) when i get home i'll have my "good" scale back... and will still use this thing for tracking BF%... along with the myo tape... my measurments all say i'm droppin bodyfat which is whats important at the moment...


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Posted this on 7-27-2007 in the Fat Boy Challenge thread...


> Dropped 3 minutes off of my best time on the training run (again, mostly paved, bike path, but I generally ride it as hard as possible... and it has the perfect hill for hill repeats on it). Went from 38:55 a few weeks ago, to yesterday doing it in 35:56. While I was riding I was really hoping to drop into the 37's. I did it at a much higher pace and effort than a normal ride, but I wanted to see my progress. Hopefully I'll do this twice a week and longer distances twice a week, with a day of intervals in there somewhere.
> 
> Starting weight: 290lbs
> Last Week: 285.8lbs
> ...


One week later I severely damaged one of the tendons in my right ankle while walking around a MotoX track as a potential training track for the mountain bike. Got back up to 293-295 over the winter and through some light activity (fishing... laugh all you want, but hiking and walking against flowing water is good exercise!) and a strict caloric intake I dropped and gained and dropped weight.

One week into having the bike back together and riding again (commuting and riding after work) and the numbers have changed. I did the same ride I described in that post in 36:52 tonight.

07/14/2008
37.94miles in July

275.8lbs.


----------



## supersportgsxr6 (Mar 17, 2008)

supersportgsxr6 said:


> 6-17-08 225lbs
> 6-23-08 221.5lbs


7-7-07 219.4lbs
7-14-08 217.3lbs


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

eljugador said:


> Woah! -- you took it all wrong. I'm a fellow fat guy 6'6" 350. I see all the weight you guys lost (hence a bunch of losers). Heart felt congrats seemed in order.
> 
> Sorry if you didn't get what I assumed would be taken as an obvious and sincere compliment.


Wow, its been a while since I've posted here. I apologize for reporting your post. I took it the wrong way.:thumbsup:

Update though:

I've been slacking for a couple of months, and went back up to 245 at one point, but I've been riding more often this month, and was 242 on 7/7, and today I am 237! I just bought one of those body fat % scales, and WOW 33.5%...doesn't sound good to me. Just motivation to keep working!

Bryan


----------



## SpecDS33 (Jun 1, 2008)

Just getting more active on the forums so I'm a bit behind but have been measuring for a little while so here are some numbers. 

05/29/08: 258
05/30-06/22: Didn't have access to a scale so I don't really know
06/23: 246.2
06/30: 245.2 (I was doing so well this week until the gf mentioned all you can eat sushi :madman: )
07/07: 242.6
07/14: 238.2 (Didn't get to weigh in at the same time as usual so this was after a ride and may be lower than reality due to slight dehydration... more realistically 239-340 with some water in me)
07/21: 235.6 (Was sad to get as low as 233 and figure I'd never see 240's again only to have a few bad meals in a row and balloon up to 241... mostly just water retention so a few good sweaty rides and I was back down)


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bryank930 said:


> I've been slacking for a couple of months, and went back up to 245 at one point, but I've been riding more often this month, and was 242 on 7/7, and today I am 237! I just bought one of those body fat % scales, and WOW 33.5%...doesn't sound good to me. Just motivation to keep working!
> 
> Bryan


7/21/08 - back to 242

Pizza and ice cream did NOT help me at all this past weekend. lol. Fat % is down to 30.1% however, so there is progress being made.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale... 
7/23/08 - 305#

been at my dads house 3 hrs away from the in-laws (in panama city) for most of the last week... no bike and stayed inside most of the week (near 100* is hot...) ... but lot better eating (wife cooking instead of the lard infused foods my in-laws have been feeding me ;-)... i'll see what the weight looks like tommarow... doubt it'll be pretty... we'll see... thankfully we'll be back on our own very soon... back to riding and eating with out temptation of junk foods.

*edit* i'm back to my scale... waited till the morning for a proper weigh in (1st thing after restroom use to get consistant weigh in) so it's
7/23/08 - 305#

which means... progress... outside of a few short strolls around the neighborhood and mowing the lawn there wasn't much in the sense of exercise... so this was all eating better (aka wife cooking and resonable portions) will be good to get back on our own with more time to go riding...


----------



## kikoreta (Jun 21, 2007)

Great thread. Now just starting.

July 22, 2008 - 242lbs


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

7/21/08 - 242, 30.1%
7/28/08 - 238, 33.0%

Gotta work harder to cut out the "crap food" on Friday nights:nono:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#

pretty sure a good bit of it is water weight (ran out of my blood pressure meds which has a dieretic in it but still drinking like i was on it)... leave for MI so will be back on it in a few days...

anyway... just to show how important "other" numbers are and how little real importance the scale has...

sence starting measuring for body fat% on 5/28... 
i've LOST 21# of FAT
i've GAINED 22# of LEAN muscle mass

i've LOST 5" around my waist
i've LOST 3.75" around my hips

so yes... i'm a higher weight then when i started on my weight loss journey... but much more importantly... i'm healthier... blood pressure is down and i'm feeling a lot better all around... also fit in my clothes much better and look better in the mirror (still fat but not quite as scary haha)

i'll soon be able to get much more structure on both my diet and work outs... which should let me meet my year end weight loss goal (moving to FL will help as i'll be able to be outside.

i'm so psyced with my progress that i'm planning a century ride come spring time...

well time to drive 1000 miles to MI doh...


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Weight today hasn't really changed from two weeks ago. Last week I was stuck in NJ for two days and then it was monsoon season (unsafe riding, roads and trails were flooded and I have semi-slicks).Got out last Friday and sucked - hard effort and slower than my previous weeks easy effort.

Yesterday I got out in the afternoon and cranked out a 20 mile ride through the left over mud. I felt great and had a good time. Today is an off day, tomorrow is supposed to be 7.5 mile but I think I'm going to up it to 10 or 15 miles, and then 20 on Wed and Thurs, then an easy 7.5 Friday.


Weight: 275.5


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

7/31 initial weigh in - 230.5

3 years ago I was up to almomst 240lbs, got down below 190 last year, then in March had surgery and didn't exercise for 5 months. Ordered an Ibex Tropy X7 Comp and started riding two weeks ago. Planning to ride at least 4 days a week and have started to adjust my diet. I know while losing weight last time it was mostly exercise for me that did it, I never went on a crazy diet, but I did cut back on the crap. We'll see how it goes. My goal is to get back to 185lbs, but small goals first, I'll shoot for 220lbs in the next month.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

7/21/08 - 242, 30.1%
7/28/08 - 238, 33.0%
8/4/08 - 236, 31.5%


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#

yes ladies and gents... i'm under 300# for the first time in MANY years... i know most of it was water weight (gained a significant amount of water when i ran out of blood pressure meds)... got back on it and weight just dropped... amazing what a little water will do

body fat % has me up 1/2%... i'm still down by about 2lbs of body fat... but loosing the water weight (measuered as lean body mass) i'm down 11#... so good im still loosing fat... and my weight is down which feels good after all those weeks of going the wrong way.

we'll be back home this week so life will get back to normilsh... looking to start the body for life challenge at the beginning of Sep. (if you don't know about body for life check out www.bodyforlife.com


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

After having gotten down to below 300# for a very brief period I've time I've ballooned back up to 350.6 lbs when I weighed myself on 8/6. I knew it was going to be bad when I stepped on the scale again after many months, just didn't know it was going to be THAT bad. I blame too many business trips, too much lift assisted DH riding and not enough XC/road and too much bad food having discovered an inordinate number of uber Taco shops.

My new plan is to do 4-5 small meals a day, 1000 calories daily. At least 5-8 miles of riding or 45 minutes on the trainer every night after work and two XC rides during the weekend. I'm also hoping that weighing myself every week and posting the info on a public forum will help to keep me from straying. 

So here it goes again.

8/6/08 350.6 lbs
8/11/08 347.0 lbs


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

I am no expert, and I am currently struggling with weight myself, so take this for what it's worth. But I would be a little leary of cutting down to 1000 calories per day, the research that I read indicates that this may have a negative effect on your long term weight loss and may actually cause your body to store more fat and burn muscle, which, again will have an impact on weight loss. Also, tough to have a good ride when you have no energy.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree 100% with gasiorv... 1000 calories a day is WAY to large of a calorie deficit to safely loose weight... lets just say i was 330#... and lost 15# in a month all while eating 3500+ calories a day... but you're right you do need to eat 4 or 5 meals... also muscle gain will have a SIGNIFICANT advantage for loosing weight (body fat) then cycling will...

check out the following...
http://bodyforlife.com/ - I'm planning to start the challenge come september... gota get the weight machine from my in-laws 1st 

http://www.johnstonefitness.com/ - make sure to check out the forum... beginner section specificly... LOTS of great info...

whatever you do... stay safe and healthy

good luck man
mark


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Agreed on 1000 calories a day - you'll find yourself crashing very soon if you try that.

for instance, for a man of my stature with moderate activity level to maintain 235lbs its estimated that I should eat 2300 calories a day. Since 235 is some-what of a goal, I eat 2300 calories a day and have been losing weight even without exercising (298 at my wedding in 2006, 285 this time last year, 270 right now with very little exercise until the last month or so). Please reconsider at least doubling the 1000 calorie limit *unless it was suggested by a doctor or nutritionist*. I'm not a doctor, but personal experiences have proven that to be relatively unhealthy and, frankly, makes life miserable because you feel like crap both while exercising and especially after exercising.


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

7/31 initial weigh in - 230.5
8/7 - 225.5


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

7/21/08 - 242, 30.1%
7/28/08 - 238, 33.0%
8/4/08 - 236, 31.5%
8/11/08 - 234, 28.9%


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/11/08 - 303#

bryan like how you put your BF% right there... i'll have to go back and edit mine

anyway... another poor week... jet leg from driving 2k miles and heat kept me in most of the week... starting to get back into ridding after 2 or 3 weeks off (took me an hr to do a freakin 10 mile road ride yesterday)... also making plans for the body for life challenge starting in early September, still need to pick up the weight machine from the inlaws and finish figuring out my meal plan for the 1st few weeks... i WILL make my end of the year goal dang it...


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

donalson said:


> I agree 100% with gasiorv... 1000 calories a day is WAY to large of a calorie deficit to safely loose weight... lets just say i was 330#... and lost 15# in a month all while eating 3500+ calories a day... but you're right you do need to eat 4 or 5 meals... also muscle gain will have a SIGNIFICANT advantage for loosing weight (body fat) then cycling will...
> 
> check out the following...
> http://bodyforlife.com/ - I'm planning to start the challenge come september... gota get the weight machine from my in-laws 1st
> ...


Thanks for all the advice guys, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## HogFan (Jul 5, 2008)

Mind if I join in. I am not losing much weight on my current plateau, but that is partially because of my newly added strength training routine. 

I started my current weight loss program in March when I weighed 303 lbs. My weight loss was a bit to quick for my doctor's liking so my calorie intake has been increased a bit up to 2500 from my former 2100 limit. I feel more energy at this level so we will see how it goes for a while. With the weight training it might have to go up a bit more though. We shall see.

8-11-08 - 258 lbs


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

204.4.. low of 203.5, im so close! trying to break out of the clyde designation by the end of the month.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Weighed in yesterday but didn't post.

For some reason my weight went up this week:
280lbs up from 272 last week.

Did three 20 mile days and two 10 mile days while maintaining my caloric intake (2500 calories). Unsure of the cause of the weight gain. Possibly not enough liquid intake and/or not enough caloric so my metabolism crashed.


----------



## tri1cruser (Aug 10, 2008)

12/31/07 226lbs
8/13/08 200lbs
See ya on the podium!!!!


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

7/31 initial weigh in - 230.5
8/7 - 225.5
8/14 - 223.5


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is the story so far:

26/05/08 248lb (Start)
01/06/08 246lb
08/06/08 244lb
15/06/08 244lb
22/07/08 243lb
29/07/08 243lb

Haven't weighed in over the last few weeks. My wife joined slimming world here in UK for healthy alternatives, not that she needs to loose any weight at 142lb, so I decided to jump on the band wagon. The diet is fantastic, the excess is melting away and I have never felt so healthy or come to think of it, so full. Here are the results:

10/08/08 242lb
17/08/08 237lb


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

7/21/08 - 242, 30.1%
7/28/08 - 238, 33.0%
8/4/08 - 236, 31.5%
8/11/08 - 234, 28.9%
8/18/08 - 237.2, 28.8% - friend's wedding this past weekend


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/11/08 - 303#
8/18/08 - 303#

no change... lots of rain = little ride time... currently at the in-laws (3 hrs away) to pick up my weight machine... i'll get it put together sometime this week then will give me just over a week to get my weight work out figured out for the body for life challenge... I expect great results from that


----------



## tri1cruser (Aug 10, 2008)

Starting to move back up....I 'm having knee surgery next week and havent been able to ride.
12/07 226
6/08 196
8/08 204:madmax:


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

7/31 initial weigh in - 230.5
8/7 - 225.5
8/14 - 223.5
8/21 - 219.0

Whew, made the first goal, 220 by the end of the month. Next goal, 210 by the end of September. Last week was a bit rough, went OTB on Wednesday night so haven't been able to ride since. Getting the front wheel fixed this weekend and will be ordering a new helmet (it cracked completely through one of the ribs). Looking forward to getting back on the trail.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

7/21/08 - 242, 30.1%
7/28/08 - 238, 33.0%
8/4/08 - 236, 31.5%
8/11/08 - 234, 28.9%
8/18/08 - 237.2, 28.8%
8/25/08 - 232.2, 28.4% - It's getting close, but I think I can make my goal of <230 by Sept 1!!


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

It's been awhile since I posted, but I have been keeping track of my weekly weigh-ins. I have plateaued at the 243 mark. However, over the last several months, my ability to ride longer and faster has been getting a little better and my strength has increased at the gym, so I think I am doing something right. I need to focus on my diet, especially on the weekends, but I apparently have not made a strong enough committment to overcome my weekend cravings. Need to work on the mind first and then possibly the body will follow in this case

Here are my weigh-ins as of today:
Date	Weight	Notes
1/2/2008	251	
1/7/2008	247	
1/17/2008	253	
1/22/2008	245	
1/28/2008	247
after a week of business travel and eating abnormal amount of carbs, happy with only 2 lb gain
2/4/2008	247	
2/11/2008	246	
2/18/2008	246	
2/25/2008	246	
2/25/2008	243
I was 239 on Friday, need to start controlling my eating and snacking habits on the weekends!!
3/3/2008	245
I had a good week last week, in the gym multiple times, rode a few nights during the week, just the weekend of eating pizza and snacks is killing me I guess, also, I normally ride on the weekend, but I had to get some work done around the house, so I did not ride at all over the weekend.
3/10/2008	245
Didn't get in the saddle that much last week, but did make it to the gym several times. Most of the weeknights I spent overhauling the drivetrain, new crankset, new RD, new chain, new rear cassette, new shifter and brake cables, even got new clipless pedals. Got it all done Thursday evening for my first test run with the new components as a night/snow ride on Friday evening (we don't get much snow in Memphis, so the snow was a good time for us!
3/17/2008	243
Never made it to the gym, couldn't get out of bed in the morning, that one hour time change killed my pattern. Howver, I did make it out to do two road rides and one quick trail ride this week. diet was shot to heck, but I was pretty active all week considering.
3/24/2008	245
Allergies and head cold kept me down last week and didn’t make it to the gym or out for any rides during the week, got some miles in on the bike during the weekend though.
3/31/2008	243	
After a weekend of good food and beer drinking, happy with the results.
4/7/2008	238	
Rode in the Ouachita Challenge Tour on Saturday and finished!!
4/14/2008	238	
4/21/2008	238	
4/28/2008	238	
5/5/2008	240	
Bad eating last week, two day business trip with eating and drinking and then ate a lot of carbs over the weekend. Also, only made it to gym one day.
5/12/2008	250	
Only went to gym once last week, ate bad all week and the scale shows it.
5/19/2008	240	
Got to the gym 4x last week, two strength days and two cardio days.
6/2/2008	240	
On vacation all last week, ate real bad. Did get two days of mt biking at warriors path state park in.
6/10/2008	241	
Rode twice last week including a hard "Friday night beer ride" but I ate real bad and drank beer thurs, fri, and sat.
6/16/2008	241	
6/23/2008 
no weigh-in, on vacation
6/30/2008	243	
7/7/2008	243	
good week last week, rode 3x (4 if you include Sunday) and hit the gym 3x.
7/14/2008	243	
good week in the gym (4x), only rode one time. Got to get my diet under control in order to break this 243 barrier.
7/21/2008	244	
hurt my side due to wreck on mt bike which limited my riding last week, however, diet is what is killing me (ice cream, beer, pizza, chinese buffet all this weekend).
7/28/2008	241	
good week, rode two times, gym two times.
8/4/2008	243	
rode two times, gym two times, drank and ate a lot during the weekend
8/11/2008	243	
good week, went to the gym mon and tues, rode twice (wed and fri) and had my fastest lap time of 54:30 at stanky on Friday, on Saturday I worked on the trails at stanky all morning and Sunday I cut grass after church. Still no weight loss. I will have to focus on the diet.
8/18/2008	243	
good week, went to the gym mon and tues, rode wed, Saturday did some riding while marking the white trail for the XC race and then Sunday I did the beginner class XC race, 9.8 miles in 54:29.
8/25/2008	243	
hit the gym twice, didn't get to ride at all during the week due to being in training classes. Saturday it rained, Sunday morning I did get a 15 mile ride in (in the rain). Weekend eating was bad, pizza and beer Fri night, brat's and beer Saturday, fried catfish sunday for lunch and dinner.


----------



## madcatmini (Aug 3, 2008)

8/25 254lbs-Down about 17 lbs. since I started mtbing a few weeks ago. Out of commission till I get a new front wheel.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

12/26/07 - 228lbs
7/24/08 - 201lbs
8/26/08 - 207lbs 
Going back up a little post-Leadville 100, should be able to trim back to 201 once i get back to regular riding in another week or so....then, who knows, maybe sub-200....i'll have to start reading the weight weenie forums!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/11/08 - 303#
8/18/08 - 303#
8/25/08 - 305#

seems i forgot to post on monday... put it all in my tracker just not here... ride time has gone down significantly... tropical storm running though town killed any free ride time ... already done a lot better this week as far as eating and outdoors time

on the plus side i got my weight machine setup and got my 1st real workout done yesterday... working out the odds n ends for the body for life challenge that starts on sept 3rd... adding strength training should help a lot to the overall picture... i WILL meet my year end goals... and likely then some...


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

7/21/08 - 242, 30.1%
7/28/08 - 238, 33.0%
8/4/08 - 236, 31.5%
8/11/08 - 234, 28.9%
8/18/08 - 237.2, 28.8%
8/25/08 - 232.2, 28.4% - It's getting close, but I think I can make my goal of <230 by Sept 1!!
8/29/08 - 230.4, 28% - So what if it's not Monday...


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

7/31 initial weigh in - 230.5
8/7 - 225.5
8/14 - 223.5
8/21 - 219.0
8/28 - 221.0

Took a small step back this week. I've been unable to ride for nearly 2 weeks now, but should be back out there next week. New wheelset and helmet showed up so no excuses


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

7/21/08 - 242
7/28/08 - 238
8/4/08 - 236
8/11/08 - 234
8/18/08 - 237.2
8/25/08 - 232.2 
8/29/08 - 230.4
9/2/08 - 232.4, 30% - Had my height wrong on the scale so all of the previous BF%'s are not valid:madman:, other than that, too many burgers, not enough activity this weekend.:nono:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/11/08 - 303#
8/18/08 - 303#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306#

its the week before body for life starts... so i kinda ate not so great... add that to the labor day weekend picnic (on sunday) sure didn't help...

i'm on track today tracking all my food on fitday today getting ready to start tommarow... should be fun


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

7/31 initial weigh in - 230.5
8/7 - 225.5
8/14 - 223.5
8/21 - 219.0
8/28 - 221.0
9/3 - 221.0

Another week without riding, but that's about to change. In the process of setting up the new wheels and adding some alligator rotors and should be back at it this weekend


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

7/21/08 - 242
7/28/08 - 238
8/4/08 - 236
8/11/08 - 234
8/18/08 - 237.2
8/25/08 - 232.2
8/29/08 - 230.4
9/2/08 - 232.4, 30%
9/8/08 - 228.6, 30%


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/11/08 - 303#
8/18/08 - 303#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306#
9/08/08 - 301#

good start to body for life... hasn't been a full week yet and i'm 4 lbs down... which is about what i want to do for the first few weeks... tells me my diet is about right and the exercise is working... hard not to at this weight but still... been using 40-60 min of cycling as my cardio instiead of the 20min HIIT, don't think i'm up for HIIT training yet... also wouldn't be supprised to see some even faster weight drop in the next week or 2 as i see some muscle growth... 

also excited to find out that body for life ends the day before thanksgiving... which is good when you livin in the south and goto mema's house to eat ;-)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/11/08 - 303#
8/18/08 - 303#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306#
9/08/08 - 301#
9/15/08 - 298#

i broke under 300#... i did it just over a month ago also but i plan to stay here this time ... I never want to see a 3 ahead of my weight ever again... and i don't plan on seeing a 1... (did that in HS... only way it's happening again is if i get very sick and loose a ton of muscle)

body for life is working for me... i've been giong at it for 12 days now (is that all?) I started at 305# w/ a BMI of 37.13... just 12 days later and i'm down 7lbs and my BMI is down by a full percent. (note that i think BMI is a BS number... however i haven't gotten to measuring my BF% today ;-)

the real kicker was yesterday... i wore a belt... i hadn't put one it on in a few weeks... when i clasped it i wasn't paying any attention... then i thought about it to see what hole it was... it's the last one on the belt... a month or so ago i was getting very close to that getting there... but for comfort i still had to use the next to last one... and here I am now here i can't even use that next to last one... another few weeks and i'll have to make a new hole in it... good feelings... doing the method of how clothes fit doesn't work for me as i've been buying BIG clothes for a while... always with the expectation of i might grow more and i need clothes to fit... plus i like a bit of extra room (no sagging here BTW)

so i'm almost 40# down from what i was just 6 months ago... that had me at a 40+BMI... sad to think about...

sorry for the long post... just excited about being under the 300 mark finaly... and ironicly i'm eating real well... had wild rice, wild salmon steak and zuccini and squash for dinner last night... MMMM... so good tasting


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow Donalson, congrats on breaking the 300# mark man! I know how it feels to put on clothes that I haven't worn in a while. As I type right now, I'm wearing size 36 pants. I haven't been able to wear that size in over a year! Still a ways to go though, just have to keep working at it (and NOT having any more 'cheat weekends').

But again, Congrats!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

i started to fit into some of my old clothes a few months back... unfortunatly those where long ago put in the "work clothes" box so they all have grease or paint on em... but they do fit now ... being that i still have another 70 or so lbs to loose it'll be a while before i buy my new wardrobe... but that day will come eventualy.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

7/21/08 - 242
7/28/08 - 238
8/4/08 - 236
8/11/08 - 234
8/18/08 - 237.2
8/25/08 - 232.2
8/29/08 - 230.4
9/2/08 - 232.4, 30%
9/8/08 - 228.6, 30%
9/15/08 - 232.4, 30%
9/18/08 - 228.6, 30% Damn you 30%!!!! Getting 'officially' measured this weekend, so we'll see what's accurate.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

where are you going to get the official measurement done?


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

They're running a special at my gym. Free measurements, BF %, and fitness test with a certified personal trainer.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/11/08 - 303#
8/18/08 - 303#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306# (started BFL on 9/03)
9/08/08 - 301#
9/15/08 - 298#
9/22/08 - 299#

but the numbers don't tell the entire story... all my BF% systems say i've dropped BF%  i'm still right on track and a little ahead of the curve for my goals for the BFL challenge


----------



## MrBanjo (Sep 13, 2007)

well, time to play catch up...I hadn't seen this thread before. (good thing I keep a spreadsheet for this kind of stuff)

1/04/08 - 354
9/22/08 - 282

Nothing like slogging out the miles to get the scale to move...this is the second time I've crossed the 300lb threshold (not counting going up) and I swear I'm not doing it again. Next threshold - 250 - but for now, it's time for a long ride.


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

Well it's my turn to get in here I guess. Nothing wrong with having more accountability.

I am starting off 6'2" and 356 pounds. I started Weight Watchers this Monday. There's a guy there who started just before last thanksgiving and he is down 135 pounds. I have 100 pounds to lose I think. That's the first goal.

I was down to 328 in March but got in an accident at work and gained ALL of the weight I had lost back. I bought my bike about a month and a half ago. I hit the gym 3 or 4 times a week, and right now I am only able to ride on the weekend. I hope to change that soon.


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

7/31 initial weigh in - 230.5
8/7 - 225.5
8/14 - 223.5
8/21 - 219.0
8/28 - 221.0
9/3 - 221.0
9/25 - 221.0

Got back on the bike this week, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## supersportgsxr6 (Mar 17, 2008)

Aug 01, 2008- 225lbs and some change

Sept 26, 2008- 202.8lbs

I've cleaned up my diet and kept logs during the week on calories consumed, eating no more than 1700 calories per day. I do my exercise first thing in the morning right after a light breakfast. 3 days a week I strap on a 50lbs back pack and run stairs in the forest, which amounts to about 1600 stairs up and 1600 stairs down. The other three days I throw on the 50lb back pack again and push my daughter in her jogging stroller through the forest for about 4-5 miles at a fairly quick pace. She loves it, and I work up one heck of a sweat as there is not much flat ground. And I usually take Sundays off to be with the family.

I do need to get back on the bike and throw a bike ride in a few days a week in the afternoon. That should really help to melt the pounds. We leave on our cruise of the Western Medditeranean in exactly one month, so we'll see how much I can take off before then.

Great job to everyone! Looks like the dedication and hard work is paying off. Congrats to those who have passed that peak (300lbs mark) as that is always a good feeling. I have a few more to get sub 200, but that has been a big goal of mine and really looking forward to achieving it.


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 349#


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/11/08 - 303#
8/18/08 - 303#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306# (started BFL on 9/03)
9/08/08 - 301#
9/15/08 - 298#
9/22/08 - 299#
10/01/08 - 297# (wed not a monday, wasn't near my scale)

i'm pleased with what the scale said... unfortunately i was away from my weights for a few days also which i'm not happy about... but i kept with the diet and dropped some more weight... i'm right on track with my end game goals for the challenge to boot... time to workout though


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

26/05/08 248lb (Start)
01/06/08 246lb
08/06/08 244lb
15/06/08 244lb
22/07/08 243lb
29/07/08 243lb

10/08/08 242lb
17/08/08 237lb

06/10/08 246lb 

My weight has seriously fluctuated by about 12 pounds after I recently had surgery for an ACL reconstruction. Now my body has settled and the swelling down, the weight is back to where it should be. Thank god for lymphatic drainage.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

26/05/08 248lb (Start)
01/06/08 246lb
08/06/08 244lb
15/06/08 244lb
22/07/08 243lb
29/07/08 243lb

10/08/08 242lb
17/08/08 237lb

06/10/08 236lb 

My weight has seriously fluctuated by about 12 pounds after I recently had surgery for an ACL reconstruction. Now my body has settled and the swelling down, the weight is back to where it should be. Thank god for lymphatic drainage.


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

great progress corey


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks. Joined weight watchers two weeks ago. You aren't looking too shabby yourself. Keep up the good work!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/11/08 - 303#
8/18/08 - 303#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306# (started BFL on 9/03)
9/08/08 - 301#
9/15/08 - 298#
9/22/08 - 299#
10/01/08 - 297# (wed not a monday, wasn't near my scale)
10/13/08 - 294#

I failed to weigh in last week... after a very off weekend i was to depressed and embarrassed (i was out of town visiting family which ment A LOT of eating... and i ran out of meds which instantly puts weight on me)... so i was up to 299/300 last monday... i busted my arse this week and am back on track to where I should be... i'm sore all over and unusualy looking forward to my free day... my muscles need a little recovery time thats for sure...

come wed i'll be 1/2 way though my BFL challenge... and even after last week i'm on target to meet my end game goals for the challenge...


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

Keep it up Donalson!

As for me:

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#


----------



## TheBrainB (Oct 12, 2008)

Just joined the site. At 6'1" and 274 lbs, I have a long way to go as well. Kudos to those of you who have lost weight. Keep it up. I have broken the 300 lb mark once in my life and slowly approaching it again. Anyway, what processes are you guys using to break the bad habits? I have one hell of a sweet tooth. Other than sheer will power, what else do you guys do to overcome the urges?

10/15/08 274 lbs


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

Weight watchers. Portion out your sweet stuff, know that you can only have a small amount of it. Knowing that I can have some of one thing allows me to not go nuts on it.


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)


----------



## TheBrainB (Oct 12, 2008)

10\20\08 274 lbs (No gain over the weekend)

Joined a gym today!!


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Its time for me to join in. I lost 35lbs in the first half of the year preparing for the leadville trail 100 (which I ended up dnf'ing, but that's a different post). Since, I've really backed off and gotten lazy. Back up over 15lbs. 

So I'm 34, 5'10". 215.6lbs this morning, wanna get back to 200, then try to drop down to 185 for next springs race season (early in AZ) and see if I can get out of beginner and into sport....


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

I was searching the Clydesdale thread hoping to find some info on hubs that could withstand heavyweight loads. Unfortunately, I stumbled on this 12 page vanity thread all about fat guys trying to join the ranks of the skinny. I thought the joy of being a Clyde was being able to out ride and out drink the skinny despite your weight disadvantage. You pretty boys make me ashamed of being a Clyde.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

even at my skinniest in my late teen years I would be considered a clyd... I aim for a healthy body fat %... i think this thread is more encoagment then anything... i'll be weighing in again as soon as i get a scale again... mine is packed up... and weight is up ... however real ride time (off road) is way up


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)
10-27-2008 328# GOOD WEEK! No idea how I pulled that off.


----------



## TheBrainB (Oct 12, 2008)

280Lbs. Joined a gym last week and gained 9lbs. go figure??


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

Brain, your body will do strange things when you change up stuff. Going to a gym is going to cause your body a sort of shock the first week. After that you should see results. IF you are lifting weights, be sure that you are lifting lighter weights at higher reps. If you do this you will build lean muscle and will burn fat. Lifting heavy weights is going to add bulky muscle, which will add more weight.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Plus water weight can cause big swings at our size. A small woman can be retaining water and gain like 2lbs....one of us retains water and it can be 10lbs. I can swing 5-7lbs a day just based on water....add 4-5 on just a 90 minute ride.


----------



## rand0m (Oct 29, 2008)

just joined the site, and stumbled upon this thread....

im 27, 6'1", and hovering around 210/212 at the moment....i dont know if thats "big" enough to be considered a clyde - but 7 years ago when i started college, i weighed in at 297 (and before i got married 3 years ago, i had made it all the way down to 178 - sexy, haha)

but if its cool with everyone, i'll jump in this thread and start keeping track...i always found it easier to stay on target when i feel like im not doing it alone


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

rand0m said:


> just joined the site, and stumbled upon this thread....
> 
> im 27, 6'1", and hovering around 210/212 at the moment....i dont know if thats "big" enough to be considered a clyde - but 7 years ago when i started college, i weighed in at 297 (and before i got married 3 years ago, i had made it all the way down to 178 - sexy, haha)
> 
> but if its cool with everyone, i'll jump in this thread and start keeping track...i always found it easier to stay on target when i feel like im not doing it alone


Doesn't matter what size you are. Welcome! FWIW - you are a Clyde.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

wow man thats a huge loss... other then the obvious... what did you do to pull that off?... and I hear ya on the marrage thing... i gained most of my weight after getting married doh...


----------



## rand0m (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks....at first, i joined a gym, and tried to work out at least 4 times a week...but, i wasnt being smart about it...id work out, and then go eat a big-mac *DOH*....my nutritional habbits werent improving, but the added exercise helped a little, and i noticed every couple weeks, i was dropping a few lbs....

thats when i decided to cut out junk food as much as possible....thats when the weight really started to fly off....sometimes as much as 10-12 lbs in one work-week....i also added a little extra physical activity...i took up skimboarding (huge beach-sport down here) and started playing basketball at the gym a few times a week....

also, i bought and read the Abs Diet book....great little book there, helped me get past alot of those "plateaus" that kept popping up


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys, this is a cool thread. 

When I was 21 and single, I weighed 178 and 12% body fat. I'm only 5'9", but kind of built like a running back. I got married and gained a few pounds, then a few pounds more, then a few pounds more. I have always hiked/biked/snowboarded/worked out, but I just didn't eat healthy. I never really felt like I was less fit than I had been, but the guys I ride with have slowly been getting faster than I am, and I know it's because of the extra weight I'm pulling up hill. So I weighed myself with one of those fancy dancy scales and I'm 207, but 29% body fat. So that was about 6 weeks ago, and as of today, I'm already back down to 197lbs. The ONLY thing I've changed is how much I eat. If we have pizza, I have 3 slices, and that's it, rather than hoping my wife doesn't eat that last slice so I can have my 6th. I'm already faster on the uphills, and I really feel like I'm much more nimble on the bike. My goal is to get to get back into 34 inch waist pants, so that should put me at around 185lbs. I'll keep updating with the rest of you, and good luck!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been slacking for the past few weeks:nono:. Tons of other crap taking up too much of my time! I haven't been to the gym in over a month and have only been out on the bike twice!

I'm going to go ahead and make this my Official Re-Starting point: *237 pounds.*

I'm going to start eating better again and getting to the gym more often. Especially since the cold will set in soon, so there will be less riding as we get closer to winter.

Just wanted to throw that out there. I'm going to work my ass off and stick to it this time!!

-Bryan


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)
10-27-08 328# GOOD WEEK! No idea how I pulled that off.
11-03-08 328# Halloween SUCKS. BAD week.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool thread. Great job on everyone's weight loss. While not as _Clydsey_ as some, I was 208lbs on 12/31/08. As of this morning I was 176lbs. I'm 5'11" and 43 y.o. And amazingly enough I keep getting faster on the bike.


----------



## TheBrainB (Oct 12, 2008)

275 today

down 2lbs.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/11/08 - 303#
8/18/08 - 303#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306# (started BFL on 9/03)
9/08/08 - 301#
9/15/08 - 298#
9/22/08 - 299#
10/01/08 - 297# (wed not a monday, wasn't near my scale)
10/13/08 - 294#
11/05/08 - 286#

been a while sense I weighed in... I moved and don't have my weight machine so no weight training... also my diet hasn't been as stringent as it has been...
I'm overall pleased with my progress considering a complete lack of weight training... thankfully I have a nice bike trail to run... i haven't ridden on the road since i've moved... although as normalcy starts again I plan to get a more consistant riding schedule (and diet)... my weight machine should be up here soon

thats 51# and counting now... 1 more lb and I meet my year end goal of 285#... i've still got a long way to go but i've dropped almost 15% of my initial body weight...


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Long story short:

Thankgiving 2007 (before sitting down to eat) I was 245

Feb 9, 2008 had a full physical (with my 40th bday looming in May, 2008): 225lbs

Got religious about it starting Feb 9, that day.

May 12, 2008 (my 40th) saw me at 179lbs

June 12, 2008 I had new blood work done, all blood chemistry had massive improvements!

June 21, 2008, 160lbs! I've managed to hover from 155 to 164 all this time since then. This Holiday season will see my using some will power, and staying under 169 for the duration of winter 08/09. Has to be done, and it is worth it.

Not a Monday weigh in, but I salute all of you that are working on getting fit, and want to offer my story as an example. It can be done.


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)
10-27-08 328# GOOD WEEK! No idea how I pulled that off.
11-03-08 328# Halloween SUCKS. BAD week.
11-10-08 326# That puts me at 30 pounds in 2 months. I can handle that.


----------



## 2l2qam (Oct 28, 2008)

5/1/08 - 261.5#
11/13/08- 247.5#


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)
10-27-08 328# GOOD WEEK! No idea how I pulled that off.
11-03-08 328# Halloween SUCKS. BAD week.
11-10-08 326# That puts me at 30 pounds in 2 months. I can handle that.
11-24-08 322#


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

08-08-08 406#
11-24-08 349# Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. I'm going to keep this thread as a good log!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

awesome job man...


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

eplanajr said:


> 08-08-08 406#
> 11-24-08 349# Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. I'm going to keep this thread as a good log!


57lbs in 3 months! That's awesome bro!! Keep it up!!


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

11/25/08: 237.2#...so this "eat less, exercise more" thing actually works, eh? Too bad today is Thanksgiving!


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Well off to the downhill park to burn a good amount of calories BEFORE the eating goes on!!


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

It ain't Monday, but it is The Day After: I only gained 3/4 of a pound from yesterday so that is not nearly as bad as it could be.


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)
10-27-08 328# GOOD WEEK! No idea how I pulled that off.
11-03-08 328# Halloween SUCKS. BAD week.
11-10-08 326# That puts me at 30 pounds in 2 months. I can handle that.
11-24-08 322#
12-01-08 320# WOOOOOO 10% of starting weight is OUTTA HERE!


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

bigdudecycling said:


> Its time for me to join in. I lost 35lbs in the first half of the year preparing for the leadville trail 100 (which I ended up dnf'ing, but that's a different post). Since, I've really backed off and gotten lazy. Back up over 15lbs.
> 
> So I'm 34, 5'10". 215.6lbs this morning, wanna get back to 200, then try to drop down to 185 for next springs race season (early in AZ) and see if I can get out of beginner and into sport....


217.4 this morning (post dump)....i'm going in the wrong direction......turned 35 since my last post too.....man, this is kinda depressing.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Schultz29 said:


> I was searching the Clydesdale thread hoping to find some info on hubs that could withstand heavyweight loads. Unfortunately, I stumbled on this 12 page vanity thread all about fat guys trying to join the ranks of the skinny. I thought the joy of being a Clyde was being able to out ride and out drink the skinny despite your weight disadvantage. You pretty boys make me ashamed of being a Clyde.


I posted a thread to that effect back in the summer....I was quickly corrected that a lot of th focus on weight is for personal health reasons. Most of these guys could care less what the weight weenies think....they just want to add a few years to their time in the saddle....

When I was right at the 200lb mark last summer, I had mixed feelings, one more lb and i would no longer be able to proudly wear the clyde badge! so I ordered a pizza!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)
10-27-08 328# GOOD WEEK! No idea how I pulled that off.
11-03-08 328# Halloween SUCKS. BAD week.
11-10-08 326# That puts me at 30 pounds in 2 months. I can handle that.
11-24-08 322#
12-01-08 320# WOOOOOO 10% of starting weight is OUTTA HERE! 
12-08-08 317#


----------



## perryc (Nov 21, 2008)

I was 235 lbs 498 miles ago. I started the firs week of July and I an 212 lbs now. Aiming for 185. Good luck to everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)
10-27-08 328# GOOD WEEK! No idea how I pulled that off.
11-03-08 328# Halloween SUCKS. BAD week.
11-10-08 326# That puts me at 30 pounds in 2 months. I can handle that.
11-24-08 322#
12-01-08 320# WOOOOOO 10% of starting weight is OUTTA HERE! 
12-08-08 317#
12-15-08 315# Weight Watchers works.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

08-08-08 406# - 100% Fat Ass.
11-24-08 349# - 85.9% Fat Ass - Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. 
12-15-08 344# 84.7% Fat Ass -


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey corey, I have been following your weight loss with interest, that is some going my friend, great stuff! I am now 12 weeks post ACL reconstruction and jogging up to 40 minutes on the treadmill and to accompany this, I have decided to really knuckle down and loose some excess weight. Your stats are an inspiration. Good luck


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

Eplanajr, AWESOME! Keep up the great work!

Lornibear, thank you very much. I really appreciate your words.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

FatCorey said:


> Eplanajr, AWESOME! Keep up the great work!
> 
> Lornibear, thank you very much. I really appreciate your words.


You're kicking ass too man. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

14-12-08 245# Start weight after ACL reconstruction. Hope to get down to 215#


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

14-12-08 245# Start weight after ACL reconstruction. Hope to get down to 215#
23-12-08 244#


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

mtbr member


Join Date: Aug 2008
Posts: 140 09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)
10-27-08 328# GOOD WEEK! No idea how I pulled that off.
11-03-08 328# Halloween SUCKS. BAD week.
11-10-08 326# That puts me at 30 pounds in 2 months. I can handle that.
11-24-08 322#
12-01-08 320# WOOOOOO 10% of starting weight is OUTTA HERE! 
12-08-08 317#
12-15-08 315# Weight Watchers works. 
12-22-08 319# WTF? I have been hitting the gym really hard this past week. The gal at the place thinks this is water weight that I have added. UGH.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

FatCorey said:


> mtbr member
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2008
> 12-15-08 315# Weight Watchers works.
> 12-22-08 319# WTF? I have been hitting the gym really hard this past week. The gal at the place thinks this is water weight that I have added. UGH.


Setbacks happen, it'll pass. Stay focused. My weight can fluctuate 10lbs each way based on water weight. No big deal. You are doing great!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

ya water weight can do a lot... as can a number of other things... get a myoTape (or just use a cloth tape measure) and take measurments on a regular basis http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/acc/myotape.html it'll tell you a lot more then a scale ever well...


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. Christmas time is a rough time for the weight loss efforts. Tonight I have to eat a cookie or three for my daughter... I'll do the best I can.


----------



## mestude (Dec 19, 2008)

*new year coming*

2009 fat boy challenge


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)
10-27-08 328# GOOD WEEK! No idea how I pulled that off.
11-03-08 328# Halloween SUCKS. BAD week.
11-10-08 326# That puts me at 30 pounds in 2 months. I can handle that.
11-24-08 322#
12-01-08 320# WOOOOOO 10% of starting weight is OUTTA HERE! 
12-08-08 317#
12-15-08 315# Weight Watchers works. 
12-22-08 319# WTF? I have been hitting the gym really hard this past week. The gal at the place thinks this is water weight that I have added. UGH.
12-29-08 315# Back to the weight of 12-15. Apparently it WASN'T water weight. I worked hard this week. Merry Christmass, Y'all.


----------



## vertex112 (Nov 23, 2008)

Christmas was brutal. Too many sweets. Way too cold to ride..


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm back....

1/5/08 205.2lbs


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*I'm back too for the 2009 cut!*

1.3.09 - 191.0
23% BF
Goal - 178
I have "Honorary Clyde" status, used to be almost 240!


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

Jan 1, 2009 - 270 LBS
Jan 19, 2009 - 267.5 LBS - 57.78 Miles


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

08-08-08 406# - 100% Fat Ass.
11-24-08 349# - 85.9% Fat Ass - Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. 
12-15-08 344# 84.7% Fat Ass - 
01-19-09 342# 84.2% - Long Story short, had a tumor, its gone. Soon I can now work out again. Still eating well.


----------



## bamacrazy (May 9, 2004)

1-05-09 356.6
1/19/09 346


----------



## 2l2qam (Oct 28, 2008)

1-12-09 252.8
1-19-09 248.8


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

1-19-09 239


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)
10-27-08 328# GOOD WEEK! No idea how I pulled that off.
11-03-08 328# Halloween SUCKS. BAD week.
11-10-08 326# That puts me at 30 pounds in 2 months. I can handle that.
11-24-08 322#
12-01-08 320# WOOOOOO 10% of starting weight is OUTTA HERE! 
12-08-08 317#
12-15-08 315# Weight Watchers works. 
12-22-08 319# WTF? I have been hitting the gym really hard this past week. The gal at the place thinks this is water weight that I have added. UGH.
12-29-08 315# Back to the weight of 12-15. Apparently it WASN'T water weight. I worked hard this week. Merry Christmass, Y'all.
01-19-09 319# Ok, I started really lifting weights and working out. More regularly and more intense than before. I gained weight. Went from 315 UP to 322. Back down to 319. Apparently that can happen. Next monday will let me know if I am over the hump or not... fingers crossed.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

corey you are making awesome progress... hitting the weights will do A LOT... make sure to keep regular interval pics and measurements while you are at it... like i've mentioned before... you can gain weight but still be losing inches...

as depressing as it is it's time to start posting up again... and time to get back on the weight machine (after moving a few times in the last few months i got it set back up... yay)...

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
5/26/08 - 309#
6/02/08 - 307#
6/09/08 - 307#
6/16/08 - 302#
6/23/08 - 301#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/07/08 - 307#
7/14/08 - 307#
7/21/08... no scale...
7/23/08 - 305#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/11/08 - 303#
8/18/08 - 303#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306# (started BFL on 9/03)
9/08/08 - 301#
9/15/08 - 298#
9/22/08 - 299#
10/01/08 - 297# (wed not a monday, wasn't near my scale)
10/13/08 - 294#
11/05/08 - 286#
01/05/09	307#
01/12/09	303#
01/18/09	307# (forgot to weigh in monday so have prior day's #)

so depressing numbers... which is why I haven't posted in a while... moving all over isn't helpful... time to hit the weights and start eating right again... soon as things get more stable i'll hit the body for life plan again and do a full ride this time around


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

I am getting stronger. That much is clear. The gym has a weight-assisted pullup machine. Not long ago I could do 4 pullups with all of the weight on there. Now I can do 3 sets of 10 without all of the weight. My bench is increasing. I am working out with 185, doing 3 sets of 10. I have been riding their stationary bike (UGH, the saddle SUCKS), doing 10+ miles on the off days. Keep on working at it.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

this thread is no closed in effort to get us all to move on over to this years2009 BIG BOY Weekly Weigh In 

a lot of good work over this last year... good luck to you in the new 

mark


----------

